# KB Book of the Day | KB Featured Book



## KBoards Admin

Authors: Kindleboards can highlight your book as a "KB Featured Book".

Your book is displayed near the top right corner of the page, on a random 50% basis. (Up to to two different books are featured each day.) The ad displays throughout the site - not just on the home page, but on *every* forum page. On a typical day, your featured book is displayed about 30,000 times.

The graphic contains links for people to view/buy your book on Amazon. We will generally link to the Kindle edition of the book, but if you prefer, we can link to another edition such as a hardcover or paperback version.

In addition, the graphic displays an "open it!" link, which when clicked brings up your book's sample for reading. That link is displayed if the featured book has been enabled by Amazon for use with Kindle-For-The-Web.

When our website visitors hover their cursor over your book's cover, a pop-up window appears with additional information from Amazon's Product Detail page for your book.

Also, if you have a book thread in the Book Bazaar, we will sticky that thread for 24 hours. This keeps your book thread on the top of the first page of the Book Bazaar board during that period.

The cost for your book to be a KB Featured Book is $35. You can sign up using the button at the bottom of any forum page. If you sign up for multiple days, the cost per day goes down.

We have quite a backlog for this and our next available dates are a few months out. (The timeframe for next available dates is shown in the sign-up form.) Books are featured on a first come, first served basis.

The KB Featured Book graphic looks like this:










If you have questions or comments, please post them in this thread. If you've signed up, and have questions about your promotion, you can send an email to [email protected]

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards!

(Note: through 2012, this ad is displayed as "KB Book of the Day." Starting on January 1, 2013, the ad will be labeled as "KB Featured Book.")

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*FAQ:*

*Who can sign up for this?* Any author or publisher.

*How can I start?* Just scroll down to the bottom of any forum page, where you'll see the KB Featured Book button. Enter your title, author name, and ASIN, and click the button which will take you to a PayPal page for payment.

*What's an ASIN?* That's the 10-character identifier that Amazon uses to identify your book. You can see it in the "Product Details" area of your Amazon page. Example: the ASIN for the Kindle edition of "Half Broke Horses" is B002PMVQCW.

*Can I arrange to have the promotion occur on a specific day?* We will accommodate this on a first come, first serve basis. If we don't have a slot available on your requested day, we'll make it as close to that day as possible.

*What books can be promoted?* The book must be available on Amazon.com. We reserve the right to say "no, thank you" to books that, in our judgment, have covers or book titles that may offend.

*Can I sign up for multiple days?* Yes, you can sign up for a single day, or for multiple days, using the KB Featured Book sign-up form at the bottom of any KindleBoards forum page.

*How does KindleBoards traffic compare to other Kindle forums / book-promotion sites?* We don't track other sites, but according to web analytics sites Alexa.org and Compete.com, KindleBoards is the web's most-visited independent Kindle website.

*When will my book start to appear at the top of KindleBoards pages?* After you sign up, you'll receive an email with the day (or days) that your book will be featured. The book will begin appearing at midnight Pacific Time on that day.

*I haven't received my e-mail yet!* The e-mails are sent to your PayPal e-mail address, so make sure you're checking that e-mail inbox. Most confirmation e-mails are sent within 24 hours of your order. If you haven't received a confirmation e-mail after a couple of days, you can e-mail us at [email protected]

*When will my book thread in the Book Bazaar be stickied?* Generally, we will sticky your thread late in the evening (Pacific time) on the day before your featured day. It will remain up for at least 24 hours. For a short time it may overlap as a sticky thread with the prior Book of the Day or the next Book of the Day.

*I want to do this but I don't have a PayPal account.* That's okay - you can also pay using credit card (Visa, Mastercard, AmEx, Discover) or bank account. You'll see a "Don't have a PayPal account?" option after you click the Buy Now button.

*My book isn't published yet. Can I still reserve a day for it to be featured?* Yes, go ahead and sign up for your day, and just let us know that the title and ASIN will be coming later. Then you can email us with the title and ASIN once it's available.

*I'm not interested in this. Will you still love me?* Yes, we still love you.


----------



## William Meikle

I'll be your Guinea Pig... $35 bucks sent.


----------



## telracs

Can I buy a gift of a kindle book of a day for an author?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> Just signed up. Nice idea.
> 
> Question--will we be notified of the day our book will be advertised?


Yes! You'll receive an email with your scheduled date.


----------



## Dawn Judd

Harvey said:


> Yes! You'll receive an email with your scheduled date.


Hmm, that means I have to go check hubby's emails. I used his paypal account.


----------



## KBoards Admin

scarlet said:


> Can I buy a gift of a kindle book of a day for an author?


I hadn't thought of that. I don't see why not, though.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Dawn Judd said:


> Hmm, that means I have to go check hubby's emails. I used his paypal account.


You can email [email protected] with a note about using your email address instead of that PayPal address.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Cool, I'll try it.  Thanks for the opportunity, Harvey.


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Do you accept blogs, if they are available on Amazon?


----------



## Dawn Judd

Harvey said:


> You can email [email protected] with a note about using your email address instead of that PayPal address.


No, it's ok. He'll forward it to me. But thanks!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

RedAdept said:


> Do you accept blogs, if they are available on Amazon?


Yes, we can do blogs as well.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Dawn Judd said:


> No, it's ok. He'll forward it to me.


Okay, sounds good.


----------



## Anne Victory

Ooooh. Gifting... I like. I may do that 

Q: Is there any way to add the genre / sub-genre (Epic Fantasy, Urban Fantasy, Historical Romance, Paranormal Romance, Cozy Mystery, Hard-Boiled Mystery, etc.) of the book? As a reader it would help me IMMENSELY decide whether or not to click, and I suspect it would be more beneficial for the authors, too.










Perhaps below the author's name?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I'm in!  Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Daphne

I've signed up as this does sound interesting.  Oops I signed up using a credit card - it gave me that option, but I see above it says paypal only


----------



## KBoards Admin

Arkali said:


> Ooooh. Gifting... I like. I may do that
> 
> Q: Is there any way to add the genre / sub-genre (Epic Fantasy, Urban Fantasy, Historical Romance, Paranormal Romance, Cozy Mystery, Hard-Boiled Mystery, etc.) of the book? As a reader it would help me IMMENSELY decide whether or not to click, and I suspect it would be more beneficial for the authors, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps below the author's name?


Hmm, good thought. I'll put in on my list of potential enhancements.


----------



## Victorine

Awesome idea!  You guys rock.  I hope this helps both the authors and KB.

Vicki


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Harvey, I'll e-mail you later about my sponsorship.

JFV


----------



## Daphne

Put payment through again using paypal as I assume my first was incomplete - can't get anything right this week... (but thank you KBs for this opportunity).


----------



## KBoards Admin

John Fitch V said:


> Harvey, I'll e-mail you later about my sponsorship.
> 
> JFV


Okay, thank you.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Daphne said:


> Put payment through again using paypal as I assume my first was incomplete - can't get anything right this week... (but thank you KBs for this opportunity).


It just came through once on this end, so all looks good. You'll receive an email shortly with the date that your book will be featured.


----------



## Daphne

Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I signed up.
Ann


----------



## William Meikle

I'm first up tomorrow... fingers holding nose and jumping off the deep end...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Some people have asked if they can reserve dates for books that aren't published on Amazon yet (i.e. don't have an ASIN). 

Yes, you can do that - just leave the ASIN blank in the form, and send the ASIN to me once it is known.


----------



## KBoards Admin

williemeikle said:


> I'm first up tomorrow... fingers holding nose and jumping off the deep end...


Thanks for being our earliest adopter on this, Willie!


----------



## Dawn Judd

williemeikle said:


> I'm first up tomorrow... fingers holding nose and jumping off the deep end...


Right behind you. I'm on Sunday.


----------



## David Derrico

I just signed up … I figure, even if it doesn't work out financially, it's a good way to support KB!


----------



## Guest

I just ponied up, and I'm immediately regretting the name I chose. What would we do to make adjustments?

What does everybody think, is it better to have it say "The Powerless Series" or "Powerless: The Synthesis"?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I'm up October 6.  Very sweet deal. Thank you!


----------



## kcmay

What a terrific offer, Harvey! Thank you!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Dawn Judd said:


> Right behind you. I'm on Sunday.


Thank you, Dawn! (Don't forget to send me your BB book thread so we can sticky it on your day!)


----------



## KBoards Admin

David Derrico said:


> I just signed up &#8230; I figure, even if it doesn't work out financially, it's a good way to support KB!


Thanks for that - I do hope it turns out to be an effective way of giving authors some good exposure, and is a worthwhile investment. Thanks for your support and for giving it a try!


----------



## David Derrico

Harvey said:


> Thanks for that - I do hope it turns out to be an effective way of giving authors some good exposure, and is a worthwhile investment. Thanks for your support and for giving it a try!


No problem! Like I said, I decided to try this over a KND sponsorship or something else because it's a no-lose scenario: at worst, I donated to a site I use and enjoy daily, and that's a very worthwhile thing. At best, it will be a nice win-win.


----------



## R. M. Reed

#35.00 is a good price. I don't have $35.00, but when I do, I'm in.


----------



## William Meikle

Harvey said:


> Thanks for being our earliest adopter on this, Willie!


Looking forward to it... I guess I'm going to be glued to the stats counters tomorrow


----------



## Michael Crane

This is FANTASTIC, Harvey!  And the price is most certainly right!  Just sent my info.  

Thank you so much.  This is a great idea!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I'm up Oct 19th. This must be selling like hotcakes.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

David Derrico said:


> No problem! Like I said, I decided to try this over a KND sponsorship or something else because it's a no-lose scenario: at worst, I donated to a site I use and enjoy daily, and that's a very worthwhile thing. At best, it will be a nice win-win.


Exactly.


----------



## Michael Crane

I agree.  And the money's going to good use, and it's MORE than a fair price, I think.

I don't even care if I make my money back... it's just going to be sweet to see it there.


----------



## John Hartness

I'm in. I didn't have a preference for the day, so just drop me in on the first available. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Michael Crane

Did mine come out right?  I was so excited filling it out, I want to make sure I put all the right info in.  I got the receipt in my inbox, so I know the payment went through at least!


----------



## Dawn Judd

Harvey said:


> Thank you, Dawn! (Don't forget to send me your BB book thread so we can sticky it on your day!)


I don't think I have one. (I've been trapped in the writer's cafe this whole time. LOL)


----------



## John Hamilton

Seems worth a shot to me.  I'm all signed up.  Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

David Derrico said:


> I just signed up &#8230; I figure, even if it doesn't work out financially, it's a good way to support KB!


My thoughts exactly. I'm up on the 8th.

So who here hopes we put the KND to shame, eh? Anyone?


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

I'd like to reserve a spot a few months out from now for when I publish my novel, *Vestal Virgin*. Is there a way to request a date--or a time frame? I'm in the middle of submitting the order.

Thanks for this!

Suzanne


----------



## Sandra Edwards

I want to play...sent my $35  

Sandy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Michael Crane said:


> This is FANTASTIC, Harvey! And the price is most certainly right! Just sent my info.
> 
> Thank you so much. This is a great idea!


Thank you, Michael! You'll be receiving an email with "your date" shortly.


----------



## Michael Crane

Awesome.    You have made my day.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Michael Crane said:


> Did mine come out right? I was so excited filling it out, I want to make sure I put all the right info in. I got the receipt in my inbox, so I know the payment went through at least!


Yep, it came through fine and you'll be receiving an email shortly. Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

P.A. Woodburn said:


> I'm up Oct 19th. This must be selling like hotcakes.


October is full and we're going into November. I appreciate the response to this.


----------



## KBoards Admin

foreverjuly said:


> I just ponied up, and I'm immediately regretting the name I chose. What would we do to make adjustments?
> 
> What does everybody think, is it better to have it say "The Powerless Series" or "Powerless: The Synthesis"?


You can email me, anytime prior to your featured day, and I can update the title. I'm automating some of this and using a database so making updates should be quick and easy for me.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

So off topic, but is anyone else amused to see Harvey's 1830-some read messages in his inbox in the example? I think I'd pay a dollar just to see what lucky message is #1


----------



## William Meikle

Half-Orc said:


> My thoughts exactly. I'm up on the 8th.
> 
> So who here hopes we put the KND to shame, eh? Anyone?


Well, one way would be to make sure that there's a -lot- of sales on the first day of the KB Book of the day.

Just saying


----------



## KBoards Admin

John Hartness said:


> I'm in. I didn't have a preference for the day, so just drop me in on the first available. Thanks for the opportunity!


Thanks! You'll get an email shortly with the date that we'll feature your book.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Half-Orc said:


> So off topic, but is anyone else amused to see Harvey's 1830-some read messages in his inbox in the example? I think I'd pay a dollar just to see what lucky message is #1


That's kind of atrocious, isn't it?! Hey, at least I've *read* them all! 

You made me curious, and it turns out that the oldest PM in my inbox is a note from Verena, which includes a quoted PM from Leslie. They were recommending that we bring Betsy on board as a moderator.

That was November 3, 2008. We made a good decision that day.

Okay, back on topic!


----------



## KBoards Admin

John C. Hamilton said:


> Seems worth a shot to me. I'm all signed up. Thanks for the opportunity!


Thank you, John!


----------



## KBoards Admin

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> I'd like to reserve a spot a few months out from now for when I publish my novel, *Vestal Virgin*. Is there a way to request a date--or a time frame? I'm in the middle of submitting the order.
> 
> Thanks for this!
> 
> Suzanne


Sorry it's taken me a few minutes to respond.

Yes, once you click the button there is a place where you can add a note to your payment. In that note, let me know which date you prefer, and we'll try to accommodate it.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

I found the request box and placed my order. Hope the dates work out!

Thanks!

Suzanne


----------



## 16205

Thanks so much!  Got my $35 in for Bound by Blood.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek

A great opportunity, thank you very much. Bonus is that the money is going to someone who provides a great service.


----------



## Guest

October 18th! Hopefully the fish are biting!


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

Hi Harvey, I just sent you an email regarding the dates I would prefer, but rereading this thread, it seems you don't often check your email!

Did you happen to get my request? (I forgot to put anything in the subject line--maybe I should resend?)

Suzanne


----------



## LCEvans

I signed up. Thanks, Harvey.

Linda


----------



## KBoards Admin

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> Hi Harvey, I just sent you an email regarding the dates I would prefer, but rereading this thread, it seems you don't often check your email!
> 
> Did you happen to get my request? (I forgot to put anything in the subject line--maybe I should resend?)
> 
> Suzanne


I got your message, and yes - that date works. I'm really not as bad as that inbox makes me appear!!


----------



## Michael Crane

I'm so excited.  Can't wait to see my date.  

And I love that I get to help out the site by doing so.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sandra Edwards said:


> I want to play...sent my $35
> 
> Sandy


Thanks, Sandy! You'll receive an email within the hour with your featured day.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Thanks so much! Got my $35 in for Bound by Blood.


Thank you, Danielle! An email is on its way to you soon.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Okay, why not? I'm in.


----------



## Cate Rowan

I'm in, too. Seems like a great way to support KB. The rest is gravy.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Harclubs said:


> A great opportunity, thank you very much. Bonus is that the money is going to someone who provides a great service.


Thank you, sir! Getting caught up on this so you should receive your email shortly.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I sent mine in earlier. If I had read the rest of the boards, I would have seen I could've requested a date... oh well   The date doesn't actually matter to me, as long as its near enough in the future that I'll remember I actually signed up! ha ha

Actually received an e-mail while writing this... October 24th and 25th my novel will be featured. Awesome! Harvey, I do have a thread for The Usurper on the Book Bazaar, so that would be cool if it were stickied.  Thanks for the opportunity too!


----------



## Thea J

Okay, I'm in.


----------



## KBoards Admin

LCEvans said:


> I signed up. Thanks, Harvey.
> 
> Linda


Thank you, Linda! Stand by for your email.


----------



## Michael Crane

Alright!  Oct. 26 is my day.  

I'm so excited!


----------



## daringnovelist

Okay, I did it too, with a preference for early or late December. 

Camille


----------



## 13893

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> Question--will we be notified of the day our book will be advertised?


hahahahahaha ... yeah, I have a feeling we'll be notified! (by the increase in sales) just joking.


----------



## lyndahilburn

What a great idea. Thank you for doing this! Money sent in!

Lynda


----------



## David McAfee

Pfft! 35 bucks? Count me in, too. Just sent payment.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I don't know that it will help my sales but, frankly, I don't care.  Great way for me to support Kindleboards, which has become like a second home.  Done and done!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

My day is Oct 30th. Wishing everyone lots of luck!

Sandy


----------



## Guest

Sandra Edwards said:


> My day is Oct 30th. Wishing everyone lots of luck!
> 
> Sandy


Oooo having your day on Halloween would be epic! But you're probably better off because there'll be fewer people partying that night!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

foreverjuly said:


> Oooo having your day on Halloween would be epic! But you're probably better off because there'll be fewer people partying that night!


Halloween would've been cool, but you're right...everybody will be out partying. lol


----------



## KBoards Admin

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Okay, why not? I'm in.


Thanks, Nathan! I'm a bit behind on the confirmation emails but you'll be getting yours soon, with the date we'll be featuring your book.


----------



## BTackitt

Harvey I think this is a great idea and I hope it works out WONDERFULLY for all involved.


----------



## rudykerkhoven

I've jumped in, too.  Just saw this thread, and apparently KB had a good idea when they thought of this.  Sounds like everything in October is taken...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Harclubs said:


> A great opportunity, thank you very much. Bonus is that the money is going to someone who provides a great service.


Just sent you an email - your book will be featured on November 2nd. Thank you!


----------



## KBoards Admin

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Okay, why not? I'm in.


Just sent you an email - your book will be featured on November 3rd. Thank you!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Harvey said:


> Just sent you an email - your book will be featured on November 3rd. Thank you!


Woot!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Cate Rowan said:


> I'm in, too. Seems like a great way to support KB. The rest is gravy.


Thanks so much. I just sent an email to you, with the two days where we'll be featuring your work.


----------



## MrPLD

Okay, signed up... wish I could have gone for the full week... but had to work within what we had 

Many thanks Harvey for providing yet another feature that's so useful.

Paul (still hogging the live-feed page  ).


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Harvey:

Just signed up The Jade Owl. Gee, with 16 books out, I could go broke.    But it's a generous offer and a bargain to boot. I watch for my email.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## KBoards Admin

LKRigel said:


> hahahahahaha ... yeah, I have a feeling we'll be notified! (by the increase in sales) just joking.


Linda, I just lined up your dates and sent them to you in an email. Thank you!


----------



## MrPLD

I can see soon that we might need to either interleave books or have multiple on the banner just so we don't end up with 2 year waiting lists?


----------



## KBoards Admin

MrPLD said:


> I can see soon that we might need to either interleave books or have multiple on the banner just so we don't end up with 2 year waiting lists?


I know!! When first considering how we would offer this promotion, I had thought momentarily about rotating in multiple books, but in the end decided it was better value if the Book of the Day is always there, all the time, all day.

So far we're only into mid-November with the orders.


----------



## MrPLD

Oh, I'm sure as it becomes better known you'll get that waiting list extended out further, until a certain point where people decide it's too long (an interesting experiment to see how far that'll be).

Wonder if people would be willing to opt in for a 1/2 or 1/3 banner option with other authors on the same day?  Beyond 3 wouldn't work too well I'd imagine.

Still, another great idea - well done.

Paul.


----------



## KBoards Admin

cliffball said:


> I sent mine in earlier. If I had read the rest of the boards, I would have seen I could've requested a date... oh well  The date doesn't actually matter to me, as long as its near enough in the future that I'll remember I actually signed up! ha ha
> 
> Actually received an e-mail while writing this... October 24th and 25th my novel will be featured. Awesome! Harvey, I do have a thread for The Usurper on the Book Bazaar, so that would be cool if it were stickied. Thanks for the opportunity too!


Thanks, Cliff - got your Book Bazaar thread noted so we'll ensure it's stickied on the days when your book is featured.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Harvey said:


> Thanks, Cliff - got your Book Bazaar thread noted so we'll ensure it's stickied on the days when your book is featured.


Okay, I didn't see a place to link to my Book Bazaar thread. Did I miss something? 'Cause that would be like me to miss what everyone else sees.

EDIT: a few minutes later the e-mail arrives asking about it. Figures.


----------



## KBoards Admin

D.A. Boulter said:


> Okay, I didn't see a place to link to my Book Bazaar thread. Did I miss something? 'Cause that would be like me to miss what everyone else sees.


Once you sign up, you'll get an email with the date that your book will be featured, and requesting the link to your Book Bazaar thread if you have one. (I just sent your email in the past few minutes.)


----------



## KBoards Admin

daringnovelist said:


> Okay, I did it too, with a preference for early or late December.
> 
> Camille


Thanks, Camille! Got you in for December 2nd.


----------



## KBoards Admin

lyndahilburn said:


> What a great idea. Thank you for doing this! Money sent in!
> 
> Lynda


Thank you, Linda! I've sent you the three dates where we'll be featuring your books.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

Okay, jumped in.  Seems like a good value.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

Am I being promo-stupid not adding anything besides title?  Can I add one line review? 

"No fiction ... has illuminated... what was Palestine through the family saga … as this absorbing novel." Washington Post Book World 

Or "Sweeping...uncommonly stirring."  Publishers Weekly

Help.  new at this and have limited funds


----------



## farrellclaire

Haven't been online in a bit so this was cool to come back to!

I signed up so if I'm in but my date isn't available, I'll take anything after that.  I forget to mention that in the note.

Cheers.  (This is the first ad I've bought anywhere so I'm crazy excited.  )


----------



## kcmay

Stickying the book's announcement page in the bazaar is a wonderful bonus! Folks can read the blurb, review comments, KBer comments, etc. in addition to going to the Kindle store to buy. VERY nice touch!


----------



## MrPLD

I wonder if it would be gainful to add in reviews to the first post and hopefully gain some useful on-topic talk in the threads before they become 'sticky' for the day.


----------



## Michael Crane

I see the first book is up... very nice!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Just signed up for one day, Harvey.  Let me know if you need anything else.  Thanks!  Great way for us to support KindleBoards and gain some extra exposure.


----------



## William Meikle

Michael Crane said:


> I see the first book is up... very nice!


Yes, it is, isn't it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

A couple of things to note, folks:  the "Book of the Day" gives you the banner spot.  If you have a thread in the Book Bazaar and want it sticky for the day, please send Harvey the link for it as he requests. . .he's not going to have time to go search for it, so if you don't provide it, it might NOT get stickied.

Please do NOT, as I saw at least on person suggest, put full reviews in your OP of the Bazaar thread. . . .as per our forum decorum, you may provide links to Amazon reviews.  You may provide links and short excerpts of reviews on other sites.  We'll edit out anything that is more than permitted -- even for the KB book of the day. 

Betsy and I will make sure there's at least one new post when your thread is stickied so that it shows as NEW and to give you a 'bump' so you can talk more about the book while it's featured.  We suggest useful and interesting information.  We'll say "this is todays book of the day".  A response of nothing more than "yay, me" isn't going to encourage people to click. 

The program may evolve as it goes on. . .this is Brand New after all!. . . . .for now the feature banner shows title, author, and price along with an active KB link to the book at the Amazon Kindle Store.   As things change, Harvey will keep everyone informed of what's what and I know he keeps track of feature requests. . . . .but don't expect any major changes for a couple of months until we get things moving smoothly with daily changes and such.


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Wow, I signed up on the first day (albeit, late in the day), and already my spot is November the 14th.  Pretty crazy how many people jumped on this so quickly.  I hope the price doesn't rise too quickly.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Consuelo Saah Baehr said:


> Am I being promo-stupid not adding anything besides title? Can I add one line review?
> 
> "No fiction ... has illuminated... what was Palestine through the family saga &#8230; as this absorbing novel." Washington Post Book World
> 
> Or "Sweeping...uncommonly stirring." Publishers Weekly
> 
> Help. new at this and have limited funds


We're keeping the graphic for the Book of the Day pretty clean, so for now we're just putting title, author, price, and book cover out there.

One tip I would offer is that the clarity and professionalism of the book cover that you've uploaded to Amazon will make a difference in attracting readers and sales.


----------



## KBoards Admin

David McAfee said:


> Pfft! 35 bucks? Count me in, too. Just sent payment.


Thanks for jumping in! You're in and I sent you a note about the day we've reserved for you.

Edit - got your reply - thanks, David. The 11th it is!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Harvey:
> 
> Just signed up The Jade Owl. Gee, with 16 books out, I could go broke.  But it's a generous offer and a bargain to boot. I watch for my email.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


We have your day reserved - thanks, Edward!


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

When should I expect my email and date?  Put my order in around 4a.m. today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Consuelo Saah Baehr said:


> When should I expect my email and date? Put my order in around 4a.m. today.


Given the excellent response, I'd say please give Harvey a day to get back to you. . . .4 a.m. Eastern? is 1 a.m. Pacific where Harvey is. . . . .and it's only just 8 a.m. Pacific now. . .plus, he has a day job!  I'm sure he'll respond as soon as he can for everyone. . . . . .


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ In general, if you haven't received your email within 24 hours, let me know or post in this thread.


----------



## KBoards Admin

farrellclaire said:


> Haven't been online in a bit so this was cool to come back to!
> 
> I signed up so if I'm in but my date isn't available, I'll take anything after that. I forget to mention that in the note.
> 
> Cheers. (This is the first ad I've bought anywhere so I'm crazy excited. )


You are on board - thank you!

All - I'm now caught up on ad requests. Thanks for your response to this. (Our next available slot for the Book of the Day is November 26.)


----------



## rcanepa

Exposure *AND* helping KB offset some server costs?  Sold.  I'll submit mine soon.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Daniel Arenson said:


> Just signed up for one day, Harvey. Let me know if you need anything else. Thanks! Great way for us to support KindleBoards and gain some extra exposure.


We're all set and you're locked in for your day. Thank you, Daniel!


----------



## div

I'm in!!!!

Thanks Harvey!!!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

rudykerkhoven said:


> Wow, I signed up on the first day (albeit, late in the day), and already my spot is November the 14th. Pretty crazy how many people jumped on this so quickly. I hope the price doesn't rise too quickly.


Dude, he's offering exposure to attention starved indie artists. It's like standing in the middle of the street during The Running of the Bulls and waving a red tablecloth. He's probably still trying to catch up with his inbox.


----------



## KBoards Admin

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Dude, he's offering exposure to attention starved indie artists. It's like standing in the middle of the street during The Running of the Bulls and waving a red tablecloth. He's probably still trying to catch up with his inbox.


Ha ha! That's what it feels like!

I'm finally caught up now. (The next available date is November 30.) Some authors are moving from 1 day to multiple days after seeing today's results, which look reasonably good for The Amulet.


----------



## William Meikle

Harvey said:


> Ha ha! That's what it feels like!
> 
> I'm finally caught up now. (The next available date is November 30.) Some authors are moving from 1 day to multiple days after seeing today's results, which look reasonably good for The Amulet.


From #40,000ish at start of day to #3500ish by mid-afternoon. Not too shabby at all


----------



## Monique

williemeikle said:


> From #40,000ish at start of day to #3500ish by mid-afternoon. Not too shabby at all


I'll say!


----------



## 13893

Harvey said:


> Ha ha! That's what it feels like!
> 
> I'm finally caught up now. (The next available date is November 30.) Some authors are moving from 1 day to multiple days after seeing today's results, which look reasonably good for The Amulet.


I decided to get another block of days and sent in the $$.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I went with two days because I need a lot more exposure for my novel(s), so after seeing the results for The Amulet, I'm definitely looking forward to October 24th and 25th.


----------



## john_a_karr

Just sent in for a day. Cool idea.


----------



## William Meikle

I did worry that being 1st up might mean my book would go unnoticed today, but I'm more than happy to have been proved wrong.

Big thanks to everybody who's making this happen...

And still hours to go yet to get the numbers even better


----------



## KBoards Admin

Quick update: October and November are full, and just a handful of days left in December. 

What the heck, we need more days in the calendar year! I'm running out of inventory!


----------



## Monique

Congratulations, Harvey! I'm sure this will be a winner for everyone involved.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The Hoot bird flies on June 20th.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, Ed, any reason you asked for June 20?


Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Senior moment meant nov 20th. We'll declare it National Hootbird day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It did seem quite a ways in the future, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Senior moment meant nov 20th. We'll declare it National Hootbird day.


I was really wondering why you chose June. It seemed odd to want it that far out.


----------



## Jeff

Luvmy4brats said:


> I was really wondering why you chose June. It seemed odd to want it that far out.


Especially at his age.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jeff said:


> Especially at his age.


<snort>

Off to find something to clean my monitor...


----------



## Vyrl

Fantastic Idea! Time to sign up


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks to Willie for a successful Day 1 on this grand experiment. His book "The Amulet" went from an Amazon rank of #40,279 up to #3,673. This also put it at #24 in the Kindle Store for the Horror>Occult genre.

In a few hours, we'll kick off our next KB Book of the Day with Ryne's book, The Donzerly Light.


----------



## Sharlow

Do you intended to take payments with something besides Paypal eventually?


----------



## John Brinling

I just purchased one day's advertising on Book of the Day for my novel The Watcher.  This seems like a great idea and I hope the wait will not be too long.
Thanks for your help.
John Brinling, author


----------



## kcmay

Weeee! I signed up my upcoming novel in December. I'm so glad authors are jumping on board -- what a great way to get the word out about our books AND help out the KB. It'll be what I look for first thing each day when I visit the KB.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sharlow said:


> Do you intended to take payments with something besides Paypal eventually?


I wouldn't rule it out. You can PM me if there is an alternative payment arrangement you'd prefer, and maybe we can work it out. Thanks.


----------



## telracs

I like the little (?) next to the book, leading me back here...


----------



## KBoards Admin

kcmay said:


> Weeee! I signed up my upcoming novel in December. I'm so glad authors are jumping on board -- what a great way to get the word out about our books AND help out the KB. It'll be what I look for first thing each day when I visit the KB.


I'm caught up again. 5 days left in December. If you have specific days in the new year that you'd like, you can also request those as most are available right now. Thank you, KC May, and all authors who have signed up.


----------



## ReeseReed

I'm so bummed that I've missed this!!  End of December won't work for my Christmas book.  Oh well....there's always next year!  (I may need to submit NEXT year's date pretty soon!)


----------



## telracs

ReeseReed said:


> I'm so bummed that I've missed this!! End of December won't work for my Christmas book. Oh well....there's always next year! (I may need to submit NEXT year's date pretty soon!)


But remember, end of December will get the people who got a kindle for their holiday and are still in a holiday mood.


----------



## luvmy4brats

scarlet said:


> But remember, end of December will get the people who got a kindle for their holiday and are still in a holiday mood.


Kind of like all those people that get Christmas sweaters for Christmas...


----------



## telracs

and besides, i'm the person who listens to Christmas music all year long.


----------



## 13893

ReeseReed said:


> I'm so bummed that I've missed this!! End of December won't work for my Christmas book. Oh well....there's always next year! (I may need to submit NEXT year's date pretty soon!)


Reese, I have three days in December. If it's okay with Harvey, if you want to buy a day later on, you can trade it with me for December 16 which I have.


----------



## KBoards Admin

LKRigel said:


> Reese, I have three days in December. If it's okay with Harvey, if you want to buy a day later on, you can trade it with me for December 16 which I have.


That would be fine with me and that's a very kind offer. Just let me know what you both decide!


----------



## Guest

I just came up with an idea I'd like to share here that may be beneficial to both site owners and authors:

I'm skeptical about the effectiveness of these ads, especially the placement next to the google banner.

Here's the idea: how much are you really getting from the silly google ad in the middle there? (Right now it's in Spanish, and I have to bet it's basically doing nothing). If you're getting pennies for it, we should just have our daily sponsorship use that space instead of that little speck off to the side. I bet we would all fare a lot better, and it would give the site more of a literary atmosphere.

What do you think?


----------



## 13893

Harvey said:


> That would be fine with me and that's a very kind offer. Just let me know what you both decide!


Excellent! If Reese decides to do it, you can just put me on next year wherever you want to and let me know at your convenience. You can see I'm going for a "routine presence" effect, ha.

I guess I'd better stop posting on the boards and get the next books done!


----------



## Monique

Very generous offer, LK.


----------



## ReeseReed

LKRigel said:


> Reese, I have three days in December. If it's okay with Harvey, if you want to buy a day later on, you can trade it with me for December 16 which I have.


What a selfless offer. I am sincerely touched. I'm going to go get my info in now. Thank you so much for your generosity!


----------



## 13893

ReeseReed said:


> What a selfless offer. I am sincerely touched. I'm going to go get my info in now. Thank you so much for your generosity!


Wait a minute, I'm not that selfless! I wouldn't have done it if I didn't have two more days in addition to that one, ha!


----------



## ReeseReed

Just sent my info.  Thank you again!  And, yes, it was selfless, regardless if you had more days or not.  Give credit where it's due!


----------



## 13893

ReeseReed said:


> Just sent my info. Thank you again! And, yes, it was selfless, regardless if you had more days or not. Give credit where it's due!


I hope you sell a ton of books that day!


----------



## ReeseReed

LKRigel said:


> I hope you sell a ton of books that day!


Hey, me too! What a coincidence! LOL


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

foreverjuly said:


> I'm skeptical about the effectiveness of these ads, especially the placement next to the google banner.
> 
> Here's the idea: how much are you really getting from the silly google ad in the middle there? (Right now it's in Spanish, and I have to bet it's basically doing nothing). If you're getting pennies for it, we should just have our daily sponsorship use that space instead of that little speck off to the side. I bet we would all fare a lot better, and it would give the site more of a literary atmosphere.
> 
> What do you think?


I've actually wondered this as well. Google ads is right there, and I highly doubt they're paying $35 a day. One of the reasons KND does so well is Stephen actively tries to sell the book. He'll tweet about it, talk it up in the email blasts and on the website, and even post on the Amazon facebook page. Here we have this tiny, unobtrusive ad kind of lurking in the corner, currently overshadowed for me by a advertisement for halloween costumes.

It's still obviously helping some people, and 35 bucks isn't exactly a massive amount. I'm quite happy KB has found a way to help support itself, and writers as well. I just wish we had a little bigger spotlight 

David Dalglish


----------



## KBoards Admin

foreverjuly said:


> I just came up with an idea I'd like to share here that may be beneficial to both site owners and authors:
> 
> I'm skeptical about the effectiveness of these ads, especially the placement next to the google banner.
> 
> Here's the idea: how much are you really getting from the silly google ad in the middle there? (Right now it's in Spanish, and I have to bet it's basically doing nothing). If you're getting pennies for it, we should just have our daily sponsorship use that space instead of that little speck off to the side. I bet we would all fare a lot better, and it would give the site more of a literary atmosphere.
> 
> What do you think?


You cross-posted this over in the ranking thread. I responded over there.


----------



## KBoards Admin

ReeseReed said:


> What a selfless offer. I am sincerely touched. I'm going to go get my info in now. Thank you so much for your generosity!


Reese, and LK, I got your info and did the swap of the dates. Thanks and good luck with your featured days!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

williemeikle said:


> From #40,000ish at start of day to #3500ish by mid-afternoon. Not too shabby at all


Thanks to Willie, and to Ryne, for being the first two to be our KB Book of the Day. Tomorrow morning, Dawn Judd is up with her book, Reining In.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

foreverjuly said:


> I'm skeptical about the effectiveness of these ads, especially the placement next to the google banner.
> 
> Here's the idea: how much are you really getting from the silly google ad in the middle there? (Right now it's in Spanish, and I have to bet it's basically doing nothing). If you're getting pennies for it, we should just have our daily sponsorship use that space instead of that little speck off to the side. I bet we would all fare a lot better, and it would give the site more of a literary atmosphere.
> 
> What do you think?


Wow!

This is really disappointing to me. The following is my opinion strictly as a reader and member of the boards and in no way should be considered as a comment from a moderator.

I guess I don't understand. Harvey says, "here's a new thing I thought we'd try. . .what do you think?". There's great response -- people are enthusiastic. And then someone has to say: But can't you do even more for us? That other paid spot takes away the focus. Someone else wanted the Book of the Day one bigger. . .someone else wanted more info in it. You know. . .he didn't have to do ANYTHING. When my son was young we taught him that, when offered a cookie, it is impolite to ask for two instead. 

A lot of us think that KindleBoards is, quite possibly, the best place on the 'net. I ask you all to please remember that Harvey is trying to make the Board useful for all different sorts of people. The Book of the Day thing will benefit those who sign up, which is why it's a paid advertisement. But he didn't think up this idea to make money, or, really, to benefit authors; he thought it up as a way to provide extra value to our 24000+ members as well as guests who might drop by.

And as a member who is a reader. . . .I like the idea of supporting authors who support Kindle Boards. . . .it's only been 3 days. . .I've bought one of the books, and wishlisted and sampled another. . . .Willie's thread on rankings shows that some sales are coming from it. I say "Yay!" 

AND, "be patient." Give it time to get known. . . if it looks like a good idea, sign up. If it doesn't, don't. It's that simple.

So. Reading back through the thread, I'm thinking maybe all the "can we try this? how about this?" stuff is just the product of enthusiasm -- which is totally excellent! -- and not because there's any desire to sabotage KindleBoards, or any sour grapes toward the folks who just happened to get in line first. . . .but you all should know that the post I quoted, and others kind of came across that way to me the first time I read them. I'm pretty certain nothing was meant that way.

Again. . .the above is purely my reaction as a member and a reader. . . .and not as a moderator.


----------



## Guest

Ann in Arlington said:


> Wow!
> 
> This is really disappointing to me. The following is my opinion strictly as a reader and member of the boards and in no way should be considered as a comment from a moderator.
> 
> I guess I don't understand. Harvey says, "here's a new thing I thought we'd try. . .what do you think?". There's great response -- people are enthusiastic. And then someone has to say: But can't you do even more for us? That other paid spot takes away the focus. Someone else wanted the Book of the Day one bigger. . .someone else wanted more info in it. You know. . .he didn't have to do ANYTHING. When my son was young we taught him that, when offered a cookie, it is impolite to ask for two instead.
> 
> A lot of us think that KindleBoards is, quite possibly, the best place on the 'net. I ask you all to please remember that Harvey is trying to make the Board useful for all different sorts of people. The Book of the Day thing will benefit those who sign up, which is why it's a paid advertisement. But he didn't think up this idea to make money, or, really, to benefit authors; he thought it up as a way to provide extra value to our 24000+ members as well as guests who might drop by.
> 
> And as a member who is a reader. . . .I like the idea of supporting authors who support Kindle Boards. . . .it's only been 3 days. . .I've bought one of the books, and wishlisted and sampled another. . . .Willie's thread on rankings shows that some sales are coming from it. I say "Yay!"
> 
> AND, "be patient." Give it time to get known. . . if it looks like a good idea, sign up. If it doesn't, don't. It's that simple.
> 
> So. Reading back through the thread, I'm thinking maybe all the "can we try this? how about this?" stuff is just the product of enthusiasm -- which is totally excellent! -- and not because there's any desire to sabotage KindleBoards, or any sour grapes toward the folks who just happened to get in line first. . . .but you all should know that the post I quoted, and others kind of came across that way to me the first time I read them. I'm pretty certain nothing was meant that way.
> 
> Again. . .the above is purely my reaction as a member and a reader. . . .and not as a moderator.


Hey, Ann, thanks so much for sharing your thoughts, and you can be sure that I'm just as surprised at your reaction as you probably were at mine. I like to think of myself as the type of person who is always trying to improve on things and make them better for everyone involved. I thought I was making a helpful contribution by expanding on Harvey's great and generous offer.

It's sort of like this: Hot Pockets were a great idea. I love them, you love them, everyone loves them, but then someone had the idea to make Croissant Pockets, and they were even better. Then Breakfast Pockets, then Chicken Pot Pie Hot Pockets! Now they're all I eat, but we never would've gotten there if we'd just had the original idea and left it alone.

So please do not mistake our simple exchange of ideas as any form of ingratitude or greed or sabotage. We're all just doing what we can to help. Harvey has already given this idea the thumbs down, and that's fine, but that doesn't mean there aren't other ways to improve this new component of the site for its readers.

Jason


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Wow!
> 
> I guess I don't understand. Harvey says, "here's a new thing I thought we'd try. . .what do you think?". There's great response -- people are enthusiastic. And then someone has to say: But can't you do even more for us? That other paid spot takes away the focus. Someone else wanted the Book of the Day one bigger. . .someone else wanted more info in it. You know. . .he didn't have to do ANYTHING. When my son was young we taught him that, when offered a cookie, it is impolite to ask for two instead.
> 
> So. Reading back through the thread, I'm thinking maybe all the "can we try this? how about this?" stuff is just the product of enthusiasm -- which is totally excellent! -- and not because there's any desire to sabotage KindleBoards, or any sour grapes toward the folks who just happened to get in line first. . . .but you all should know that the post I quoted, and others kind of came across that way to me the first time I read them. I'm pretty certain nothing was meant that way.
> 
> Again. . .the above is purely my reaction as a member and a reader. . . .and not as a moderator.


I didn't read it that way at all. Harvey did ask for comments. If he hadn't asked for comments, then I would tend to agree with you. But he did and the question becomes: How do we make this most effective for Kindleboards, the Authors and the Readers? If the ads work, then everyone benefits. If they don't (although just how we'd judge that, I don't know), then fewer authors will spring for them, which will hurt the site. If the readers get mightily annoyed, that too will hurt the site.

What we have right now is a nice little ad placed next to the google ad, which makes it look all as one. It is very unlikely to annoy the members (authors and readers both). If Harvey put a second banner ad up beneath the google ad, I can see it getting annoying. Foreverjuly merely suggested that IF the google ad wasn't bringing in respectable revenue, that space should be used for something that is. It's a reasonable suggestion. Harvey nixed it. He has to keep the best interests of the site in mind, so I'm assuming that keeping that ad is in the best interests of the site. I have no problem with either the suggestion or the nixing of it.



Ann in Arlington said:


> And as a member who is a reader. . . .I like the idea of supporting authors who support Kindle Boards.


As an member and an author I appreciate that and thank you. As an author and a reader and a member I like the idea of supporting Kindleboards. Thus, even though I have my doubts as to how successful my ad will be, I didn't wait around to see how others fared, I signed up. It gave me an excuse to donate to the cause. So, I'm happy -- I did something I've been meaning to for a while and I'm getting something out of it, too. Harvey should be happy, he's getting both my money and the good karma for helping us. Hopefully he won't have to wait until his next life to reap the rewards of that karma. Win-win as I see it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

foreverjuly said:


> Hey, Ann, thanks so much for sharing your thoughts, and you can be sure that I'm just as surprised at your reaction as you probably were at mine. I like to think of myself as the type of person who is always trying to improve on things and make them better for everyone involved. I thought I was making a helpful contribution by expanding on Harvey's great and generous offer.
> 
> It's sort of like this: Hot Pockets were a great idea. I love them, you love them, everyone loves them, but then someone had the idea to make Croissant Pockets, and they were even better. Then Breakfast Pockets, then Chicken Pot Pie Hot Pockets! Now they're all I eat, but we never would've gotten there if we'd just had the original idea and left it alone.
> 
> So please do not mistake our simple exchange of ideas as any form of ingratitude or greed or sabotage. We're all just doing what we can to help. Harvey has already given this idea the thumbs down, and that's fine, but that doesn't mean there aren't other ways to improve this new component of the site for its readers.
> 
> Jason


No worries. . . . . and I agree that things staying stagnant is not good either!

Though, as a mother myself, I worry if all you eat is Hot Pockets!   

I think the thing that got me was the timing: Two days is not enough time to evaluate anything! Give it a few months to see how it goes and then see what can be done to improve/refine it's effectiveness for all concerned. Harvey's never been shy about asking for ideas!


----------



## JumpingShip

I bought an ad a few minutes ago. What happens next? Do I get an email saying when my day will be? (I know, it's only been a few minutes, I'm just impatient. lol)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MaryMcDonald said:


> I bought an ad a few minutes ago. What happens next? Do I get an email saying when my day will be? (I know, it's only been a few minutes, I'm just impatient. lol)


Mary,

Harvey will catch up to his inbox as soon as he can. It is Sunday  and only 6:42 AM where Harvey is on the US west coast, so you'll need to give him a chance to wake up!  Thanks for taking part in the program!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

sibelhodge said:


> Great idea, Harvey! I've just sent off my paypal payment. Looks like it's getting pretty booked up. I do agree with others that it would be nicer to have it bigger and more prominent.


Thanks, Sibel! Your email is on its way this hour. - Harvey


----------



## KBoards Admin

MaryMcDonald said:


> I bought an ad a few minutes ago. What happens next? Do I get an email saying when my day will be? (I know, it's only been a few minutes, I'm just impatient. lol)


Thank you, Mary! Yes, you'll get an email shortly with the date we'll feature your book.


----------



## JumpingShip

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mary,
> 
> Harvey will catch up to his inbox as soon as he can. It is Sunday  and only 6:42 AM where Harvey is on the US west coast, so you'll need to give him a chance to wake up!  Thanks for taking part in the program!
> 
> Betsy


Oh, I know. lol. My question was more directed at others who have already done this, to see if they could tell me. I knew you guys would catch up either today or tomorrow. (was actually thinking tomorrow because it is Sunday.)


----------



## Holly A Hook

I made my payment for TEMPEST with my card before I noticed that paypal option on the first post.  Should I resend?

Thanks.


----------



## Holly A Hook

Never mind...my payment still went through and I got Jan. 7.  That works out great because I still need some reader reviews and will probably have some by then!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Holly A Hook said:


> I made my payment for TEMPEST with my card before I noticed that paypal option on the first post. Should I resend?
> 
> Thanks.


Oh, good point - PayPal allows you to pay through those credit cards. I'll update the FAQ to clarify. Thanks!


----------



## Monique

Quick question for TPTB. Forgive me if this was addressed up thread, but I didn't see it. Since our Bazaar threads will be stickied during our day and can't technically be bumped, does that mean the usual posting restrictions are lifted for the day?

Gracias!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Monique--

Our plan is to give you a bump from one of the mods when your thread is first stickied so that you can respond.  Use the response well so you can generate member responses!  Otherwise the seven day rule still applies if your post is the last one in it.

Betsy


----------



## 13893

That was my impression, Monique -- a great chance to respond to readers' questions and add news.


----------



## Gordon Ryan

Harvey, I have booked my One Day appearance, with an ASAP date, but have requested that it NOT appear during the week of Nov 12, which is a KND daily promo.  Don't want to duplicate, nor confuse response calculations.  Thank you for this opportunity.  I presume we need to advise you of our Book Bazaar thread before the date?

Gordon Ryan


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thank you, Gordon! Yes, you'll receive an email in a bit, confirming the date, and requesting the link to your Book Bazaar thread. Looks like it will be a mid-January date.


----------



## Monique

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Monique--
> 
> Our plan is to give you a bump from one of the mods when your thread is first stickied so that you can respond. Use the response well so you can generate member responses! Otherwise the seven day rule still applies if your post is the last one in it.
> 
> Betsy


Eep! Boy, I'm glad I asked. I'm up tomorrow.


----------



## rcanepa

Harvey,

Just had a thought/question.  I almost emailed you about it but thought that others might be curious as well.

I have another book coming up, but I'm not certain as to the timeline yet.  I'd rather not wait until the book is "in hand" (so to speak) before buying a KBBOTD slot due to the wait times.  Do you foresee allowing the purchase of a day ahead of time, without a title or ASIN, or would you prefer to keep it to only books that already have that info?

Just curious.  Thanks again for offering this.


----------



## Guest

Monique said:


> Eep! Boy, I'm glad I asked. I'm up tomorrow.


I recommend you have the mods sticky the thread about whether the sexual content of your book deserves a warning. If that doesn't get some responses, nothing will.


----------



## Monique

foreverjuly said:


> I recommend you have the mods sticky the thread about whether the sexual content of your book deserves a warning. If that doesn't get some responses, nothing will.


LOL! Ain't that the truth. Hmm...


----------



## KBoards Admin

rcanepa said:


> Harvey,
> 
> Just had a thought/question. I almost emailed you about it but thought that others might be curious as well.
> 
> I have another book coming up, but I'm not certain as to the timeline yet. I'd rather not wait until the book is "in hand" (so to speak) before buying a KBBOTD slot due to the wait times. Do you foresee allowing the purchase of a day ahead of time, without a title or ASIN, or would you prefer to keep it to only books that already have that info?
> 
> Just curious.  Thanks again for offering this.


Yes - you can book your day in advance, even if you don't have the title or ASIN yet. It's a good question and I'll add that to our FAQ. Quite a few authors are doing that, using their projections for when their future books will be published.


----------



## JeanThree

Just thought I'd let you know , (from a reader), I just bought yesterday's book, The Donzerly Light , today after reading about it from these threads on the BOTD. I loved the title,( I was sold on the book cos of the title), so the point is, late sales can also be attributed to the promo. SO...have you considered a sticky thread that just lists which books have been featured so I can peruse them for the days I miss? And I already bought tomorrow's book (Out of Time) or I would've bought it, too. I was going to try to buy every book, but multiplied a minimum of $3 times 30 days and then realized it couldn't happen. Sigh.


----------



## rcanepa

Harvey said:


> Yes - you can book your day in advance, even if you don't have the title or ASIN yet. It's a good question and I'll add that to our FAQ. Quite a few authors are doing that, using their projections for when their future books will be published.


Excellent. Thanks for the response. PS - Sent.


----------



## Gordon Ryan

JeanThree said:


> Just thought I'd let you know , (from a reader), I just bought yesterday's book, The Donzerly Light , today after reading about it from these threads on the BOTD. I loved the title,( I was sold on the book cos of the title), so the point is, late sales can also be attributed to the promo. SO...have you considered a sticky thread that just lists which books have been featured so I can peruse them for the days I miss? And I already bought tomorrow's book (Out of Time) or I would've bought it, too. I was going to try to buy every book, but multiplied a minimum of $3 times 30 days and then realized it couldn't happen. Sigh.


Jean, it is certainly self-serving of us, as authors, to jump on your suggestion, but I think it is excellent if Harvey can see it that way. Perhaps a 30 day sticky thread that rotates the prior 30 days BOTD listing, giving each of the readers a chance to look over the prior month's listings. Since there are multiple Book Clubs, perhaps the Book Bazaar could have the Book of the Day thread which would NOT accept comments, but only contain 30 sticky entries that rotated.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Dawn Judd

rcanepa said:


> Harvey,
> 
> Just had a thought/question. I almost emailed you about it but thought that others might be curious as well.
> 
> I have another book coming up, but I'm not certain as to the timeline yet. I'd rather not wait until the book is "in hand" (so to speak) before buying a KBBOTD slot due to the wait times. Do you foresee allowing the purchase of a day ahead of time, without a title or ASIN, or would you prefer to keep it to only books that already have that info?
> 
> Just curious.  Thanks again for offering this.


That's a great question. I have one coming out soon, and would love to set something up for that one.


----------



## Monique

Thank you, JeanThree.   I know I speak for all of the authors here when I say that your support is deeply appreciated.


----------



## rcanepa

Dawn Judd said:


> That's a great question. I have one coming out soon, and would love to set something up for that one.


Thanks, glad it helps someone else. It case it gets lost in the shuffle, Harvey replied:



Harvey said:


> Yes - you can book your day in advance, even if you don't have the title or ASIN yet. It's a good question and I'll add that to our FAQ. Quite a few authors are doing that, using their projections for when their future books will be published.


----------



## Steph H

Oh, I like Jean's idea of a post that simply lists prevous Books of the Day. Maybe a locked sticky, not meant for other posts?  Gives the featured authors one more 'bang for their buck', as it were, and perhaps their title could be linked back to the Bazaar thread (since you'd have the link handy anyway for the day of their banner).  I know it's an extra step to have to add them to the post, but maybe edit it on a weekly basis or something.  It's a thought....

And I do agree that the Google ad and the BOTD ad are awfully close together and can make it a little tougher for those not aware of the program to notice the BOTD, any way to add some spacing between the two?

Really love the overall concept though, Harvey, and think it's a great thing both for the readers and the authors of KB.


----------



## pidgeon92

JeanThree said:


> SO...have you considered a sticky thread that just lists which books have been featured so I can peruse them for the days I miss?


This is one of many ideas we've been mulling over.


----------



## KBoards Admin

JeanThree said:


> Just thought I'd let you know , (from a reader), I just bought yesterday's book, The Donzerly Light , today after reading about it from these threads on the BOTD. I loved the title,( I was sold on the book cos of the title), so the point is, late sales can also be attributed to the promo. SO...have you considered a sticky thread that just lists which books have been featured so I can peruse them for the days I miss? And I already bought tomorrow's book (Out of Time) or I would've bought it, too. I was going to try to buy every book, but multiplied a minimum of $3 times 30 days and then realized it couldn't happen. Sigh.


Ah, we mods were discussing the same thing. Yes, we have that in the works. Stay tuned for an announcement here.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Dawn Judd said:


> That's a great question. I have one coming out soon, and would love to set something up for that one.


Yes, you can grab those future dates anytime you like, and we can fill in the details of your book later.


----------



## KBoards Admin

The response to our Book of the Day offer has been very exciting. To say it has surpassed our expectations would be an understatement. 

We'd like to say "thank you" by giving away a free day to two authors. The days we set aside for this are December 31, 2010, and January 1, 2011. 

Two weeks from today, we'll randomly draw two names from all of the authors who have signed up for the Book of the Day by then. Each author will get one entry for each BOTD date that they have reserved. (Both past and future dates will be taken into account.) 

Thank you, KindleBoards authors!


----------



## BTackitt

Harvey you are amazing. your generosity astounds!


----------



## Michael Crane

Harvey said:


> The response to our Book of the Day offer has been very exciting. To say it has surpassed our expectations would be an understatement.
> 
> We'd like to say "thank you" by giving away a free day to two authors. The days we set aside for this are December 31, 2010, and January 1, 2011.
> 
> Two weeks from today, we'll randomly draw two names from all of the authors who have signed up for the Book of the Day by then. Each author will get one entry for each BOTD date that they have reserved. (Both past and future dates will be taken into account.)
> 
> Thank you, KindleBoards authors!


Wow, thank you Harvey! I'm so glad to hear that this is working out so well for everybody involved. 

As it's been said many times, not only is it cool that we get a really nice promotion, but that the money we pay goes to support a site that we love. That was reason enough for me to do it. I'd be happy if I even only sold 2 books that day (okay, let's hope it's more than that, but you know what I mean!)

Thank you, thank you, thank you once again. I cannot tell you how much I love this new idea and I'm glad to see it looks like it's a winner for all parties involved.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks to Dawn Judd, whose book Reining In was today's KB Book of the Day.

Tomorrow's Book of the Day is Out of Time: A Paranormal Romance, by Monique Martin.

Thanks to these authors for their support of these boards. Check out their books at the links above!


----------



## Gordon Ryan

Harvey said:


> Thanks to Dawn Judd, whose book Reining In was today's KB Book of the Day.
> 
> Tomorrow's Book of the Day is Out of Time: A Paranormal Romance, by Monique Martin.
> 
> Thanks to these authors for their support of these boards. Check out their books at the links above!


Go, Monique. I'll be really interested to see how you do since you already have such a great ranking. If this was The Biggest Looser, you could not win, since your percentage of rise would not equal those who came down from 50, 60 or 70 thousand, to below 5, but still, you might well make it down into the 500's. Cheers, and all the best.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## KBoards Admin

JeanThree said:


> Just thought I'd let you know , (from a reader), I just bought yesterday's book, The Donzerly Light , today after reading about it from these threads on the BOTD. I loved the title,( I was sold on the book cos of the title), so the point is, late sales can also be attributed to the promo. SO...have you considered a sticky thread that just lists which books have been featured so I can peruse them for the days I miss? And I already bought tomorrow's book (Out of Time) or I would've bought it, too. I was going to try to buy every book, but multiplied a minimum of $3 times 30 days and then realized it couldn't happen. Sigh.





Gordon Ryan said:


> Jean, it is certainly self-serving of us, as authors, to jump on your suggestion, but I think it is excellent if Harvey can see it that way. Perhaps a 30 day sticky thread that rotates the prior 30 days BOTD listing, giving each of the readers a chance to look over the prior month's listings. Since there are multiple Book Clubs, perhaps the Book Bazaar could have the Book of the Day thread which would NOT accept comments, but only contain 30 sticky entries that rotated.
> 
> Gordon Ryan





Steph H said:


> Oh, I like Jean's idea of a post that simply lists prevous Books of the Day. Maybe a locked sticky, not meant for other posts? Gives the featured authors one more 'bang for their buck', as it were, and perhaps their title could be linked back to the Bazaar thread (since you'd have the link handy anyway for the day of their banner). I know it's an extra step to have to add them to the post, but maybe edit it on a weekly basis or something. It's a thought....
> 
> And I do agree that the Google ad and the BOTD ad are awfully close together and can make it a little tougher for those not aware of the program to notice the BOTD, any way to add some spacing between the two?
> 
> Really love the overall concept though, Harvey, and think it's a great thing both for the readers and the authors of KB.


We've been thinking along the same lines, and have implemented the following, which incorporates some of those good ideas!

It's a sticky thread in the Book Corner - here - that lists recent books featured as the KB Book of the Day.

This will be a rolling list of the most recent 30 books.

We'll be asking authors to submit a one-sentence blurb for their books. For our first four books, we've taken a shot at it; authors of those books can PM me with any changes they'd like to that text.

That's it for today. Good night all!


----------



## Gordon Ryan

Harvey, in lingo belying my age, "you be da bomb."  Thanks for listening and the visual way in which you implemented the 30 day sticky thread, with cover art and links, is just fabulous.  If we couldn't get action from the daily promotion and the month long follow up, then we don't deserve to call ourselves authors.  Great job.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For those of you in the program (and thanks for supporting KindleBoards!) this puts more pressure on you to have interesting posts in your book thread which will be pinned at the top of the Book Bazaar for all to see.  (Or at least in the most recent "bumps.")  Snippets, discussions of characters, insight into why you wrote the book...think of it as the "extra features" on the DVD.    We're all excited about this new program, make the most of it!  I've already made a couple of purchases...

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Thanks for your generosity, Harvey!



Harvey said:


> For our first four books, we've taken a shot at it;


I really like that you/mods came up with the one line synopsis. Wouldn't it be cool if each book had "Ann's Assessment" or "Betsy's Blurb" based on what they thought was interesting about it. I certainly don't want to pile more work on them, but I think it would be cool and fun.


----------



## kcmay

Harvey said:


> The response to our Book of the Day offer has been very exciting. To say it has surpassed our expectations would be an understatement.
> 
> We'd like to say "thank you" by giving away a free day to two authors. The days we set aside for this are December 31, 2010, and January 1, 2011.
> 
> Two weeks from today, we'll randomly draw two names from all of the authors who have signed up for the Book of the Day by then. Each author will get one entry for each BOTD date that they have reserved. (Both past and future dates will be taken into account.)
> 
> Thank you, KindleBoards authors!


Wow! That's really sweet & generous. Thank you! Congrats to whoever wins. (I hope it's me  )


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

Betsy:
I feel as if you are talking to me.  And I'm going to follow your advice.  My book Daughters, for instance, is loosely based on my paternal grandparents, Musa and Farida, Palestinian Christians who lived in the village of Ramallah all of their lives.  All of the people who lived in that village were related, descended from five brothers and there is a huge book delineating the family tree.  When you think of the tumultuous events that have taken place beginning with the Turks who ruled until WW1 and then the British Protectorate and then the way the area was divided by the British, it was gratifying for me to get a good oral and written history of a better time when Ramallah was a beautiful agricultural village and everyone walked to Jerusalem that was just ten miles away.  The Society of Friends built their first school in Ramallah - one for boys and one for girls and it is still there.

Consuelo


----------



## Steph H

Harvey said:


> It's a sticky thread in the Book Corner - here - that lists recent books featured as the KB Book of the Day.


I saw that over there before I hit this forum. Nice job, Harvey! You did it much fancier than I was thinking of, making it even better for the authors to get one last hurrah out of it.

And a really great extra bonus for them to have the drawing for a free day, to ring out the soon-to-be old year and ring in the soon-to-be new year. Well done.

You guys rock!


----------



## 16205

You're all really going above and beyond. Thanks so much for everything!


----------



## Monique

Here's hoping, Gordon.  

Thank you for the Book Corner thread! That's a wonderful addition to the package.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Steph H said:


> I saw that over there before I hit this forum. Nice job, Harvey! You did it much fancier than I was thinking of, making it even better for the authors to get one last hurrah out of it.
> 
> And a really great extra bonus for them to have the drawing for a free day, to ring out the soon-to-be old year and ring in the soon-to-be new year. Well done.
> 
> You guys rock!


I am remiss in not thanking the mods - and particularly Heather and Betsy - for their late-night help in making the formatting attractive for the Book Corner sticky. My first cut at it was terrible, but they helped me out. I think it looks pretty good now.

I'll have an email going out shortly, asking authors who have signed up to send in their one-sentence blurbs. Several have sent them in already.


----------



## Daniel W. Koch

First I'd like to thank all of you at KB for this opportunity.
My sales are not as impressive as some others and I hope this will help me out.
I have a question for KB and other authors...
Do you think it's a good thing to reduce the price for my "day"?
I'm at 2.99 now, was at .99 and it wasn't making a big difference.
But I'll reduce again if you thought it would help on Nov. 15th.

Harvey...my blurb is coming...thanks for asking....

Danny


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jason Hook said:


> First I'd like to thank all of you at KB for this opportunity.
> My sales are not as impressive as some others and I hope this will help me out.
> I have a question for KB and other authors...
> Do you think it's a good thing to reduce the price for my "day"?
> I'm at 2.99 now, was at .99 and it wasn't making a big difference.
> But I'll reduce again if you thought it would help on Nov. 15th.
> 
> Harvey...my blurb is coming...thanks for asking....
> 
> Danny


It's a great question. I really don't know, but I'm curious what our authors think based on their experience with similar one-day or limited-time promotions.


----------



## Guest

Jason Hook said:


> First I'd like to thank all of you at KB for this opportunity.
> My sales are not as impressive as some others and I hope this will help me out.
> I have a question for KB and other authors...
> Do you think it's a good thing to reduce the price for my "day"?
> I'm at 2.99 now, was at .99 and it wasn't making a big difference.
> But I'll reduce again if you thought it would help on Nov. 15th.
> 
> Harvey...my blurb is coming...thanks for asking....
> 
> Danny


For things like Kindle Nation Daily, myself and other have jumped up to 2.99 from .99 because (1) it will help us recoup the huge cost and (2) the huge pool of people is likely to include those willing to pay more. For this, however, I've just dropped my price back to .99 because I'd like to make it as easy for kindleboarders to take advantage as possible. I think there's a much higher chance of creating an echo chamber sort of effect because of the conversational nature of the site, and that could easily lead outward. Maybe I'm overthinking it and bet most of the people dying to buy my book have and now I'm trying to entice the maybes.


----------



## William Meikle

Harvey said:


> We've been thinking along the same lines, and have implemented the following, which incorporates some of those good ideas!
> 
> It's a sticky thread in the Book Corner - here - that lists recent books featured as the KB Book of the Day.
> 
> This will be a rolling list of the most recent 30 books.
> 
> We'll be asking authors to submit a one-sentence blurb for their books. For our first four books, we've taken a shot at it; authors of those books can PM me with any changes they'd like to that text.
> 
> That's it for today. Good night all!


Looks good to me 

Thanks Harvey


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Harvey, thanks. KB is the place.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## romance week

I'd like to invite all authors to check out this thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,38505.0/topicseen.html


----------



## KBoards Admin

We don't have much of a Twitter following (yet), but wanted to let you know that we're also tweeting our KB Book of the Day. Please follow us!

http://www.twitter.com/kbdealoftheday


----------



## Monique

You've got one more now and I'll retweet to my followers.

Thanks to Harvey and everyone else for such a fun day yesterday as the KB BOTD!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Oh, thank you, Monique! I appreciate that.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Following! And tweeting!


----------



## Guest

I've got 1,600 followers I can retweet to. Done.


----------



## Monique

Now, we're cooking with gas!


----------



## BTackitt

and it's always better to cook with gas...


----------



## John Hamilton

Following and retweeting.  Thanks for everything, Harvey!


----------



## Daniel Pyle

I only have about 200 followers, but I'm happy to follow and retweet each day.

Especially today.


----------



## 13893

I retweeted to my mere 300 followers.


----------



## BTackitt

I don't tweet at all. I barely use my FB. and 3/4 of my 70 friends are from when I played EverQuest.


----------



## rcanepa

BTackitt said:


> I don't tweet at all. I barely use my FB. and 3/4 of my 70 friends are from when I played EverQuest.


NOoooooooooooooooooo! You had to go and mention everquest, didn't you...

*twitch*



Daniel Pyle said:


> I only have about 200 followers, but I'm happy to follow and retweet each day.
> 
> Especially today.


As an interesting little factoid: I saw your name in the KBBTOD box and connected it with your user icon here on the boards without pause.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

rcanepa said:


> As an interesting little factoid: I saw your name in the KBBTOD box and connected it with your user icon here on the boards without pause.


Excellent. The subliminal messages are finally kicking in.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for the follows!! You guys and gals are great.


----------



## William Meikle

I'm stalking following you too -- and retweeted to 1050 followers @williemeikle


----------



## kcmay

Followed and retweeted! Although all my followers are probably already following you


----------



## Dave Dykema

Bought a sponsorship. I'm really just posting here so I'll get updates on the "Show new replies to your posts."

Thanks for the opportunity.

Dave


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Retweeted to 2,224 followers @bookPumper 

Paul


----------



## Monique

Paul J Coleman said:


> Retweeted to 2,224 followers @bookPumper
> 
> Paul


Eggsellent! Thanks for the support, Paul!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Romance authors: you've probably seen the giveaway offer of Book of the Day slots in the week leading up to Valentine's Day. Those days are being randomly handed out by a generous, and anonymous, KindleBoards member.

So good luck with that! And if you're not feeling quite so lucky, I wanted to let you know that we have the following dates available in February - - just in case you want to time your Book of the Day for that Valentine-y time of year. As usual, it's first come, first served.

Feb 1
Feb 2
Feb 3
Feb 4
Feb 5
Feb 6


----------



## Zack Hamric

Jason Hook said:


> First I'd like to thank all of you at KB for this opportunity.
> My sales are not as impressive as some others and I hope this will help me out.
> I have a question for KB and other authors...
> Do you think it's a good thing to reduce the price for my "day"?
> I'm at 2.99 now, was at .99 and it wasn't making a big difference.
> But I'll reduce again if you thought it would help on Nov. 15th.
> 
> Harvey...my blurb is coming...thanks for asking....
> 
> Danny


NOOOO! Don't cut your price..You will never make up the 6X drop in revenue of 70% at $.99 vs .35% at .99. Spend some of the additional money you make at $2.99 on consistently marketing your book...

Just my humble opinion, but I spend 25% of my revenue on marketing every month and have been really happy with that choice...

Zack


----------



## theaatkinson

Harvey said:


> We don't have much of a Twitter following (yet), but wanted to let you know that we're also tweeting our KB Book of the Day. Please follow us!
> 
> http://www.twitter.com/kbdealoftheday


I'm following you. are you nervous?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

theapatra said:


> I'm following you. are you nervous?


Stalker...

Betsy


----------



## telracs

why do I start singing "rockin' Robin" whenever people say the word tweet?


----------



## KBoards Admin

theapatra said:


> I'm following you. are you nervous?


Between the Twitter feed, and the BOTD ranking thread, we're being followed *and* watched. I guess I should be nervous!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Daniel Pyle's Down the Drain had a good day - starting at 94,683 on the bestseller list, and peaking at 2,148. Thanks for letting us feature your book today, Daniel!

For tomorrow's KB Book of the Day, we feature Forbidden the Stars, by Valmore Daniels.

Check out the works of both of these KindleBoards authors at the links above!


----------



## Gordon Ryan

Harvey said:


> Between the Twitter feed, and the BOTD ranking thread, we're being followed *and* watched. I guess I should be nervous!!


It's the "stalking" I'd watch for, Harvey. Remember, some of these guys write horror . . . and need experience to call on.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Monique said:


> Eggsellent! Thanks for the support, Paul!


No problema. ;-)

Paul


----------



## telracs

i wish to object to this program.  it's costing me money.  whenever i see a book in the banner, if it's one that i've been thinking about getting but haven't gotten around to buying, i'm clicking!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

scarlet said:


> i wish to object to this program. it's costing me money. whenever i see a book in the banner, if it's one that i've been thinking about getting but haven't gotten around to buying, i'm clicking!


I don't think you'll get much support for your objection from the authors here...


----------



## Guest

scarlet said:


> i wish to object to this program. it's costing me money. whenever i see a book in the banner, if it's one that i've been thinking about getting but haven't gotten around to buying, i'm clicking!


We should call it the Scarlet Sponsorship Subsidy!


----------



## Sharlow

BTackitt said:


> I don't tweet at all. I barely use my FB. and 3/4 of my 70 friends are from when I played EverQuest.


Wow that takes me back. The first mmo I ever played. Played it for years, and was a guild master there for awhile. Cool times.


----------



## Markus_Kane

I've signed up. Interested in seeing the results.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Several people have been asking about date availability: at this hour our next available KB Book of the Day slot is February 22, 2011. 

We unveiled the BOTD program six days ago. Many thanks to our authors for the support and interest in this.


----------



## telracs

Harvey said:


> Several people have been asking about date availability: at this hour our next available KB Book of the Day slot is February 22, 2011.
> 
> We unveiled the BOTD program six days ago. Many thanks to our authors for the support and interest in this.


Wow, that's incredible!


----------



## luvmy4brats

scarlet said:


> i wish to object to this program. it's costing me money. whenever i see a book in the banner, if it's one that i've been thinking about getting but haven't gotten around to buying, i'm clicking!


You're not the only one... I get them because I figure someone on my account might eventually want to read it...



Harvey said:


> Several people have been asking about date availability: at this hour our next available KB Book of the Day slot is February 22, 2011.
> 
> We unveiled the BOTD program six days ago. Many thanks to our authors for the support and interest in this.


This blows me away!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Getting in late, but I signed up too, Harvey.  Even if sales don't cover the add the exposure is great.  Thanks KB.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thanks, Linda!

We're in the last few hours of a good day for Valmore Daniels' Forbidden the Stars. (Check out his hour-by-hour tracking of his bestseller rankings throughout this day!)

Tomorrow morning we'll feature The Kinshield Legacy by K.C. May.

Check out the works of both of these KindleBoards authors at the links above!


----------



## BTackitt

Harvey said:


> Several people have been asking about date availability: at this hour our next available KB Book of the Day slot is February 22, 2011.
> 
> We unveiled the BOTD program six days ago. Many thanks to our authors for the support and interest in this.


Oh dear goodness, I'm gonna need to find a way to pay for yet MORE books? it's only been 7 days of this, and there was already 2 I didn't have yet. note: didn't.. not Don't.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Quick update: February just filled up; now taking reservations for March 2011 and beyond. 

Any St. Patty's Day thrillers out there?


----------



## Guest

Harvey said:


> Quick update: February just filled up; now taking reservations for March 2011 and beyond.
> 
> Any St. Patty's Day thrillers out there?


You know what's going to happen, by the time these dates roll around everyone's going to be flooding you with emails to update their links for the new Amazon.Mars site.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ha ha! I'm sure some forward-looking person at Amazon has already reserved those interplanetary domain names.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Today's KB Book of the Day has been The Kinshield Legacy, by K.C. May. You can see hour-by-hour tracking of her bestseller rankings here.

Tomorrow, we'll feature David Dalglish's A Dance of Cloaks.

Check out the works of both of these KindleBoards authors at the links above!


----------



## Susanne O

I just paid but... March : ( I hope I'm still alive when it happens...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Today's Book of the day is David Dalglish's A Dance of Cloaks.

Check it out via the link above!


----------



## telracs

I thought I had Half-Orc's book, but nope, so chalk up another sale to the banner ad.

Now to figure out when I'm actually gonna read them all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Today's featured title is _The Artist's Model_ by Daphne Coleridge.

The link is right up there at the top of the board. ^^^^^^^

Go click it!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Today's featured title is _The Artist's Model_ by Daphne Coleridge.
> 
> The link is right up there at the top of the board. ^^^^^^^
> 
> Go click it!


As they say, 'Been there, done that'. Dropped her from 106k to 21.5k at one fell swoop. Hmm. Gonna have to look up and find out what a 'fell swoop' is.

Edit: Well, it was pretty ruthless of me (Ruth left me years ago). 
http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/at-one-fell-swoop.html


----------



## drenee

Harvey said:


> Quick update: February just filled up; now taking reservations for March 2011 and beyond.
> 
> Any St. Patty's Day thrillers out there?


Wow!! Incredible!!
deb


----------



## RosemaryStevens

Scarlet just alerted me to this.    I want a particular date in April.  How do I request it?  Thanks!


----------



## telracs

RosemaryStevens said:


> Scarlet just alerted me to this.  I want a particular date in April. How do I request it? Thanks!


PM Harvey to see if the date is still available. If it is, once you click on the paypal below, you'll be able to put a note in for that date.


----------



## RosemaryStevens

Thanks, Scarlet.  Have sent Harvey a PM.

Rosemary


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Rosemary. I'm holding your date.


----------



## telracs

Hey, Harvey, do I get a commission for steering authors here?


----------



## KBoards Admin

scarlet said:


> Hey, Harvey, do I get a commission for steering authors here?


Well, that depends... are you responsible for the DAVIDs finding this place?


----------



## KBoards Admin

It's been a fun day to watch our KB Book of the Day, where Daphne Coleridge's The Artist's Model became our first "hundred-grander", advancing over 100,000 other books in Amazon's Kindle Store ranking today. The book peaked at about 5,100 on the Kindle bestseller list.

Tomorrow we welcome Dead to Writes by Cathy Wiley, as our next KB Book of the Day.


----------



## intinst

Harvey said:


> Well, that depends... are you responsible for the DAVIDs finding this place?


Oh scarlet, say it isn't so!


----------



## Daphne

Thank you Harvey and everyone else for a great day yesterday.   . As well as sales in the US I have picked up my first sales this month in the UK, so I am doubly happy  (I guess I should know that KBs has a British following, after all, I'm one...)


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Way to go, Daphne! Very good showing yesterday!


----------



## Monique

Congratulations, Daphne. Begone BBoD!


----------



## telracs

Harvey said:


> Well, that depends... are you responsible for the DAVIDs finding this place?


If that'll score me points, yes.
If that'll lose me points, then no, they found it on their own.

Actually, I think Half-Orc found this thread before I did.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Day two of Dead to Writes by Cathy Wiley, as our KB Book of the Day.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem

Good luck on your second day as KB Book of the Day Cathy!



Vianka


----------



## KBoards Admin

We've made a small improvement to the display of the Book of the Day graphic - we've removed those annoying white areas that appeared on either side of the graphic image. 

Thanks to kinbr for the tip on how to do this!


----------



## 13893

I do like that better.


----------



## telracs

I can't really see any difference, but I thought it looked fine before, so *shrug*.


----------



## Michael Crane

Just noticed that myself... looks nice!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Please join me in welcoming Crescent Rising, by Zack Hamric, as our next KB Book of the Day. Check out the high ranking and five-star ratings of this novel, the first in Zack's series about ex-special forces operative Ryan Black!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Authors, we're holding aside some KB Book of the Day dates in April, for a bit of a Beatles celebration. The dates are April 18, 29, 20, and 21. On those dates, we'll celebrate some Beatles memories - - I'm sure we'll have many, assuming that enough of our members are aging Boomers like me..!

If your book has some direct, or indirect, connection with the Beatles, and you're interested in a Book of the Day promotion, let us know and we'll make your book part of the celebration that week. 

(Why those dates? Well, April is the, um, 47th anniversary of the release of the Beatles Second Album. Isn't that a good enough reason?)


----------



## john_a_karr

Daphne said:


> Thank you Harvey and everyone else for a great day yesterday.   . As well as sales in the US I have picked up my first sales this month in the UK, so I am doubly happy (I guess I should know that KBs has a British following, after all, I'm one...)


Way to knock it out of the park, Daphne!

I'm reading Artist's Model myself ... a rare foray into the Romance realm ... and am quite enjoying it.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Harvey said:


> Please join me in welcoming Crescent Rising, by Zack Hamric, as our next KB Book of the Day. Check out the high ranking and five-star ratings of this novel, the first in Zack's series about ex-special forces operative Ryan Black!


Thanks Harvey! Today is the start of three days on Kindleboards and a day on KND on the 14th...Starting out the day at #2,943...Hoping for a top 100 before the 15th!

Zack


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Zack Hamric said:


> Thanks Harvey! Today is the start of three days on Kindleboards and a day on KND on the 14th...Starting out the day at #2,943...Hoping for a top 100 before the 15th!


Go, Zack!


----------



## KBoards Admin

We've implemented two updates to our KB Book of the Day promotion:

*1. Design updates.* We've tuned our styles to make the clickable title "pop" more in the BOTD graphic.

*2. New "open book" link.* A link that opens your book sample in the browser.

Here's a bit more background on that second enhancement:

With Amazon's beta release of Kindle For The Web, you can provide readers with one-click access to read a sample of your book, right in their browser.

If Amazon has made your book sample available through Kindle For The Web, then your Book of the Day graphic will include an "open book" link. That link gets potential buyers reading your book sample with a single click.

It's live now; here's what it looks like:



















(You can read more about Kindle For The Web, and how to test if your book is available for it, here.)

Let me know what you think! KB Book of the Day slots are currently available for March 2011 and later.


----------



## 13893

Very nice!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, LK. I've checked most of the books that we have lined up for KB Book of the Day, and the majority are web-sample-ready right now. 

I think it's a plus when you can get the words of your book in front of your potential buyer as easily as possible - especially for authors who don't yet have a lot of reviews or five-star ratings.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Harvey said:


> We've implemented two updates to our KB Book of the Day promotion:
> 
> *1. Design updates.* We've tuned our styles to make the clickable title "pop" more in the BOTD graphic.
> 
> *2. New "open book" link.* A link that opens your book sample in the browser.
> 
> Here's a bit more background on that second enhancement:
> 
> With Amazon's beta release of Kindle For The Web, you can provide readers with one-click access to read a sample of your book, right in their browser.
> 
> If Amazon has made your book sample available through Kindle For The Web, then your Book of the Day graphic will include an "open book" link. That link gets potential buyers reading your book sample with a single click.
> 
> It's live now; here's what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can read more about Kindle For The Web, and how to test if your book is available for it, here.)
> 
> Let me know what you think! KB Book of the Day slots are currently available for March 2011 and later.


I like that simply because its got my book on it! 

Now, the novel is going for $2.39 on Kindle, so you might want to change that before the 24th.


----------



## Thumper

I hope this hasn't already been asked but I got here very late to the game...how will we know when our books are coming up? I bought 4 days, but no idea where in the rotation they are. I'm guessing March or April...


----------



## KBoards Admin

We sent an email to the email address for your PayPal account - if you didn't get that, let me know and I'll forward to your KB email address. 

All authors who have booked to be our KB Book of the Day should have received emails confirming their dates - except for those who just signed up this morning.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Cliff Ball said:


> I like that simply because its got my book on it!
> 
> Now, the novel is going for $2.39 on Kindle, so you might want to change that before the 24th.


You bet. We cache your book's price when you reserve your date, but we refresh the price with the latest from Amazon before your book's featured day begins.

I thought you might enjoy Usurper being our example book!


----------



## Cliff Ball

Harvey said:


> You bet. We cache your book's price when you reserve your date, but we refresh the price with the latest from Amazon before your book's featured day begins.
> 
> I thought you might enjoy Usurper being our example book!


Thanks! Considering the much more successful Kindle authors on here that you could have chosen, I'm pleasantly surprised by it. By the way, everyone, I have 3 4 star reviews for this novel so far....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Harvey said:


> Authors, we're holding aside some KB Book of the Day dates in April, for a bit of a Beatles celebration. The dates are April 18, 29, 20, and 21. On those dates, we'll celebrate some Beatles memories - - I'm sure we'll have many, assuming that enough of our members are aging Boomers like me..!
> 
> If your book has some direct, or indirect, connection with the Beatles, and you're interested in a Book of the Day promotion, let us know and we'll make your book part of the celebration that week.
> 
> (Why those dates? Well, April is the, um, 47th anniversary of the release of the Beatles Second Album. Isn't that a good enough reason?)


We have our first taker on the Fab Four Days of Kindle: It's A Mod, Mod, Mod, Murder, by Rosemary Martin. (Rosemary's main character in her series is a big Beatles fan.) Thanks, Rosemary!


----------



## telracs

Harvey said:


> We have our first taker on the Fab Four Days of Kindle: It's A Mod, Mod, Mod, Murder, by Rosemary Martin. (Rosemary's main character in her series is a big Beatles fan.) Thanks, Rosemary!


Hmm.... I figured Rosemary would be taking that day!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks to Zack Hamric for having us feature Crescent Rising as our KB Book of the Day these past three days. Coming in at a ranking of #3,214 in the Kindle Store, the book's bestselling ranking peaked in the 800s and is holding steady near that level. It's ranked now as #10 in Technothrillers in the Kindle Store.

If you haven't bought or sampled it, check out Zack's novel about ex-special forces operative Ryan Black.

And, please join me in welcoming Karen Nilsen's The Witch Awakening as our next KB Book of the Day! This 99-cent book is presently #42 in the Kindle Fantasy > Historical bestseller list.


----------



## BTackitt

Harvey I think you are doing an AMAZING job supporting the KB authors!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Go Karen Go!


----------



## 13893

BTackitt said:


> Harvey I think you are doing an AMAZING job supporting the KB authors!


Hear, hear!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Karen's book is now #15 in Historical Fantasy, and risen to #3,304 on the Kindle Store bestseller list.

> The Witch Awakening, by Karen Nilsen, $0.99.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Please join me in welcoming David Derrico's Right Ascension as our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## daveconifer

Good luck Derrico -- I'm sure you'll rock it.

Sometimes I wish I wasn't such a skeptical cynic (or it may have something to do with testicular fortitude).  By the time I realize that something like this is a goldmine it's too late.  No wonder I  -- well, never mind...


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Harvey said:


> Please join me in welcoming David Derrico's Right Ascension as our next KB Book of the Day!


Go, David!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

New designs look great.  Love watching the results.

Linda


----------



## telracs

daveconifer said:


> Good luck Derrico -- I'm sure you'll rock it.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I wasn't such a skeptical cynic (or it may have something to do with testicular fortitude). By the time I realize that something like this is a goldmine it's too late. No wonder I -- well, never mind...


It's not too late, buy now for Easter!


----------



## David Derrico

Thanks, guys! Hopefully it provides a little shot in the arm.


----------



## telracs

At least today won't cost me any money!  I own the book already!


----------



## David Derrico

Hm, so apparently Amazon's sales rankings are BROKEN (not moving) today, of all days … argh!


----------



## Guest

David Derrico said:


> Hm, so apparently Amazon's sales rankings are BROKEN (not moving) today, of all days &#8230; argh!


Yeah, that's crummy. I'm coming up in a couple days and I hope they have it repaired by then. Have you seen a bump in sales though?


----------



## David Derrico

foreverjuly said:


> Yeah, that's crummy. I'm coming up in a couple days and I hope they have it repaired by then. Have you seen a bump in sales though?


Sadly, not yet, it's been a pretty slow day. Then again, my sales have been lethargic all month, but I was kinda hoping this would give them a bit of a shot in the arm. 

I'll just tell myself that all the KB members have already bought my books &#8230; yeah, that should make me feel better.


----------



## KBoards Admin

We've implemented an enhancement to our Book of the Day feature: when you hover over the book cover, you see a larger cover image as well as more book information, pulled from Amazon's database.

Check it out by hovering over the graphic at the top of the forum!


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Very nice.  I love that you guys just keep making this thing better and better.


----------



## telracs

For some reason, my computer keeps cutting off the far right side of the screen, so I couldn't even see that there was a cover picture in the banner!


----------



## Guest

I saw that. Really impressive, Harvey! Thanks!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Awesome enhancement!


----------



## Maria Romana

Harvey said:


> We've implemented an enhancement to our Book of the Day feature: when you hover over the book cover, you see a larger cover image as well as more book information, pulled from Amazon's database.
> 
> Check it out by hovering over the graphic at the top of the forum!


Ooooh, ahhhh--that is scary cool. You are (or are becoming) one geeky webmaster-type dude!



David Derrico said:


> Sadly, not yet, it's been a pretty slow day. Then again, my sales have been lethargic all month, but I was kinda hoping this would give them a bit of a shot in the arm. :-


Don't sweat it. That really seems to be the consensus for a lot of people this month, and I don't believe it's coincidental that Amazon made a bunch of books free at the same time. I suppose they have some super-secret marketing plan in action, like trying to warm people up on the Kindle idea before Christmastime, but it's no fun for the rest of us. Unless, of course, their marketing ploy pays off big, and we all sell ten trillion books come Dec. 25th...

Hey, it could happen!

 Maria


----------



## BTackitt

David, I already did purchase Right Ascension. So, that's one book I couldn't buy from the KBBOTD. Actually so far, I've had most already.. now if I only had more time to read.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Keep in mind that this is a work in progress. The true results should be apparent in a couple of months after Harvey has it fine tuned. I would suggest that if you have multiple days that you spread them out every other week. I had an OK bump the first day of around 20 books, not so good on day 2&3. 

Zack


----------



## Guest

Zack Hamric said:


> Keep in mind that this is a work in progress. The true results should be apparent in a couple of months after Harvey has it fine tuned. I would suggest that if you have multiple days that you spread them out every other week. I had an OK bump the first day of around 20 books, not so good on day 2&3.
> 
> Zack


Are you kidding? That's an awesome bump! I'll be thrilled if an extra 20 books go out the door, and that's even at .99.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Zack Hamric said:


> Keep in mind that this is a work in progress. The true results should be apparent in a couple of months after Harvey has it fine tuned. I would suggest that if you have multiple days that you spread them out every other week. I had an OK bump the first day of around 20 books, not so good on day 2&3.
> 
> Zack


As Zack indicates, we are finding that performance is better when the days are spread out. I've sent emails to all authors who have signed up for multiple days, offering to spread out their featured days so that they're non-consecutive. Most have replied, so will be doing some swapping of dates this week.

And for future requests, we're defaulting to spreading out the days unless the author requests that the featured days run consecutively.


----------



## Imogen Rose

Harvey, is there a way for the ad to be moved down to the bar below (with the date etc)? If it's slightly bigger and moved to that bar, more people may notice the ads.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Valmore Daniels said:


> Awesome enhancement!


Thank you! It was fun to program and I'm pleased with how it looks. It even works for the blogs that have signed up as "Blog of the Day".



meromana said:


> Ooooh, ahhhh--that is scary cool. You are (or are becoming) one geeky webmaster-type dude!...


Thanks, Maria!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Imogen Rose said:


> Harvey, is there a way for the ad to be moved down to the bar below (with the date etc)? If it's slightly bigger and moved to that bar, more people may notice the ads.


I agree. I can't even see it there unless I move the bar over. Even when I did that, I missed that the book cover is there, so I didn't see the enhancements. I had to read about them and then find the cover so I could see the info.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Imogen Rose said:


> Harvey, is there a way for the ad to be moved down to the bar below (with the date etc)? If it's slightly bigger and moved to that bar, more people may notice the ads.


It's a reasonable question. It is possible, although I'm not inclined to do so right now, for aesthetic reasons. So far, the Book of the Day features have been sending a few hundred readers each day to the featured author's Amazon page, so I'm reasonably pleased with the ad performance as well as with how it fits into the design of the site.

As noted above, that click rate drops off when the same ad runs in multiple days - so we're taking steps to not run consecutive days unless specifically requested by an author.

I think the click-through performance will get even better with the "hover" feature that we implemented today... and with the "open book" feature. Tomorrow's Book of the Day will be the first one that sports that feature, as the featured book is available on Kindle for the Web.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I agree. I can't even see it there unless I move the bar over. Even when I did that, I missed that the book cover is there, so I didn't see the enhancements. I had to read about them and then find the cover so I could see the info.


Hmm, that's good to know. I did some checking on visitors to the site and the monitor resolutions they are using. For anyone with a monitor resolution setting over 800px wide, they should see the full banner ad as well as the complete Book of the Day Graphic. There are about 5% of visitors to the site who have 800px resolution monitors, the last I checked. But I will spend some time thinking about potential redesigns to accommodate those low-res displays.


----------



## Guest

Harvey said:


> Tomorrow's Book of the Day will be the first one that sports that feature, as the featured book is available on Kindle for the Web.


Wow, I think I lucked out since I'm the day after tomorrow. I've already had the kindle on the web functioning for my book on both my blog and Kindle Nation Daily, so let me know if you're having any difficulties. That's the first time I've heard the "couple hundred views" stat too. Also impressive. Thanks again, Harvey!


----------



## 13893

I don't see the picture part of the book of the day -- but that's just because I'm blind and use ctrl+ so much to make the type bigger!

Great enhancements, though.


----------



## KBoards Admin

foreverjuly said:


> Wow, I think I lucked out since I'm the day after tomorrow. I've already had the kindle on the web functioning for my book on both my blog and Kindle Nation Daily, so let me know if you're having any difficulties. That's the first time I've heard the "couple hundred views" stat too. Also impressive. Thanks again, Harvey!


I've tested a "look-ahead" of your Book of the Day, and your sample works great. So when yours appears on Monday morning, it'll have the "open book" link in the graphic.


----------



## 13893

Is it bad that I know I want Jason's 2nd book, but I'm waiting for his BOTD day to buy it?


----------



## Imogen Rose

Harvey said:


> It's a reasonable question. It is possible, although I'm not inclined to do so right now, for aesthetic reasons. So far, the Book of the Day features have been sending a few hundred readers each day to the featured author's Amazon page, so I'm reasonably pleased with the ad performance as well as with how it fits into the design of the site.
> 
> As noted above, that click rate drops off when the same ad runs in multiple days - so we're taking steps to not run consecutive days unless specifically requested by an author.
> 
> I think the click-through performance will get even better with the "hover" feature that we implemented today... and with the "open book" feature. Tomorrow's Book of the Day will be the first one that sports that feature, as the featured book is available on Kindle for the Web.


Love the new feature. Just noticed it.


----------



## KBoards Admin

LKRigel said:


> Is it bad that I know I want Jason's 2nd book, but I'm waiting for his BOTD day to buy it?


Oh, it's MUCH more fun to click it when it's in the header!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Imogen Rose said:


> Love the new feature. Just noticed it.


Thanks! I just tweaked it, to include the word [hover] in the text area. Both the [hover] text and the graphic will bring up the expanded info and the larger book cover.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> Thanks! I just tweaked it, to include the word [hover] in the text area. Both the [hover] text and the graphic will bring up the expanded info and the larger book cover.


I still have to scroll over. When my scroll bar is in the left position, I can see the edge of the box and part of the "K" and that's all.


----------



## Monique

I'm a hover lover.


----------



## John Hamilton

The new enhancement looks great, Harvey!  You rock!


----------



## Cliff Ball

My KB of the Day is on a Sunday and Monday, so I figured if nobody sees it on Sunday, they'll see it on Monday.  Anyway, I like all the cool new features that Harvey is introducing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

If I reduce my screen to the smallest size possible, I can see it. Unfortunately, then I can't read what it says.


----------



## David Derrico

Very cool -- I definitely like the hover feature! (Works fine in my browser, by the way.)


----------



## Cliff Ball

It works perfectly fine in my browser. Does it make a difference that I used Firefox? My monitor settings are 1280 x 1024, so maybe browser has nothing to do with it. Don't know...


----------



## 13893

Cliff Ball said:


> It works perfectly fine in my browser. Does it make a difference that I used Firefox? My monitor settings are 1280 x 1024, so maybe browser has nothing to do with it. Don't know...


makes a difference for me. In Chrome it slides off the screen. In Firefox it fits nicely, even when I make the fonts bigger.


----------



## BTackitt

Harvey, That's WONDERFUL! I can see this working out as clickthrus becoming more sales. because if someone does teh hover, and reads the blurb, or uses the "Open it" link, and they STILL click thru to Amazon, they are now more invested than just looking at the cover art. I think this will really help.


----------



## daringnovelist

Hmmm. Just looking at it in my Asus Eee netbook for the first time (in Firefox) and a strange unexpected consequence turned up: The hover part ain't hovering.  It appears as two boxes - like tower shaped ads, that appear right below the main ad - and they push everything far down the page.

This may have to do with the age of my browser.  (The Eee is hard to update, and I don't like to mess with it, so I have a very old version of Firefox.)

Camille


----------



## Harry Shannon

Looks great, this is such a cool idea!


----------



## 13893

It's beautiful. And though the cover does slide off the screen because I've got my font size so big with ctrl+, all I have to do is run my cursor over the add to see the cover nice and big, plus all the other goodies.

Well done! (and still only $35? - tell me how this is possible!)


----------



## KBoards Admin

daringnovelist said:


> Hmmm. Just looking at it in my Asus Eee netbook for the first time (in Firefox) and a strange unexpected consequence turned up: The hover part ain't hovering. It appears as two boxes - like tower shaped ads, that appear right below the main ad - and they push everything far down the page.
> 
> This may have to do with the age of my browser. (The Eee is hard to update, and I don't like to mess with it, so I have a very old version of Firefox.)
> 
> Camille


Can you tell me what version of Firefox you're using? It must not be rendering CSS properly. Does the page re-build itself properly when you remove your cursor from the hover area?


----------



## KBoards Admin

LKRigel said:


> It's beautiful. And though the cover does slide off the screen because I've got my font size so big with ctrl+, all I have to do is run my cursor over the add to see the cover nice and big, plus all the other goodies.
> 
> Well done! (and still only $35? - tell me how this is possible!)


You are sweet. Thank you. Yes, that $35 price is not changing anytime soon.


----------



## Cliff Ball

LKRigel said:


> makes a difference for me. In Chrome it slides off the screen. In Firefox it fits nicely, even when I make the fonts bigger.


Well, its all a bunch of technobabble to me...


----------



## Guest

LKRigel said:


> Is it bad that I know I want Jason's 2nd book, but I'm waiting for his BOTD day to buy it?


No, it's not bad at all, LK. I'll just be, you know, holding my breath. 

(ha, thank you though!)


----------



## R. Doug

I think it's a great improvement, Harvey.  Very well done.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I know the book of the day thing is still experimental, but thought I'd report what I'm seeing. I'm using Firefox 3.5.13, and for the past two days what I'm getting is a mess at the top of my screen. Three copies of the book's cover, one small in the upper right hand corner, two larger. Then it looks as if the whole thing is divided into 2 table cells. The cell on the left has the clickable links, but other than that, the same info is in each of those cells - one of the larger versions of the cover, the title, and a pretty long description.

If I didn't know this is experimental and will change it would provoke much less than friendly feelings. It's too large and it's irritating because I have to scroll down quite a way on each page before I see the content I'm actually on KB to see.

So I thought I'd just let you know that's what I'm seeing.


----------



## R. Doug

Works fine on my version 3.6.10 of Firefox.


----------



## KBoards Admin

ellenoc said:


> I know the book of the day thing is still experimental, but thought I'd report what I'm seeing. I'm using Firefox 3.5.13, and for the past two days what I'm getting is a mess at the top of my screen. Three copies of the book's cover, one small in the upper right hand corner, two larger. Then it looks as if the whole thing is divided into 2 table cells. The cell on the left has the clickable links, but other than that, the same info is in each of those cells - one of the larger versions of the cover, the title, and a pretty long description.
> 
> If I didn't know this is experimental and will change it would provoke much less than friendly feelings. It's too large and it's irritating because I have to scroll down quite a way on each page before I see the content I'm actually on KB to see.
> 
> So I thought I'd just let you know that's what I'm seeing.


No need to hold back, Ellen. It's new but it's not experimental - so I am concerned about what you're seeing with your browser version. Your version of Firefox isn't that old - but as a diagnostic for me, would you consider upgrading to a newer Firefox version, so we can see if the issue is indeed tied to the browser version?


----------



## 13893

also, check your plug-ins and options with Firefox because I think they have some disabling settings that might mess things up -- although I'm not enough of a techie to say what...


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Harvey said:


> Your version of Firefox isn't that old - but as a diagnostic for me, would you consider upgrading to a newer Firefox version, so we can see if the issue is indeed tied to the browser version?


Sure. I'll try to remember to do it tonight. I have dial up Internet, so things like that are tedious. I did bring up IE just to see and what I saw there is what you want people to see, so at least I know how it's supposed to look.


----------



## Maria Romana

LKRigel said:


> also, check your plug-ins and options with Firefox because I think they have some disabling settings that might mess things up -- although I'm not enough of a techie to say what...


Oh, yeah, that's a good point. There are some add-ins that do things like prevent pop-ups or hidden code or what have you, and that could be causing that type of behavior.


----------



## KBoards Admin

meromana said:


> Oh, yeah, that's a good point. There are some add-ins that do things like prevent pop-ups or hidden code or what have you, and that could be causing that type of behavior.


That's true. The method I'm using here, though, is pure CSS - not even any Javascript - so I *thought* it would be pretty safe for a wide variety of browsers out there. I am concerned though and will research to see if I can tweak it so that it renders properly for the older browser versions out there.


----------



## 13893

Harvey, you need a programmer fairy that can travel to every user's computer and disable the appropriate blockers. I think they're whipping one up in the paranormal romance section.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I use Firefox, and the BOTD is just a little box next to the big banner ad.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks to Leslie for having us feature Taming Groomzilla as our KB Book of the Day!

Our next Book of the Day is The Powerless series, from Jason Letts ("foreverjuly" on these boards). Book 1 of the Powerless series is available now for 0.99!


----------



## daringnovelist

ellenoc said:


> I know the book of the day thing is still experimental, but thought I'd report what I'm seeing. I'm using Firefox 3.5.13, and for the past two days what I'm getting is a mess at the top of my screen. Three copies of the book's cover, one small in the upper right hand corner, two larger. Then it looks as if the whole thing is divided into 2 table cells. The cell on the left has the clickable links, but other than that, the same info is in each of those cells - one of the larger versions of the cover, the title, and a pretty long description.
> 
> If I didn't know this is experimental and will change it would provoke much less than friendly feelings. It's too large and it's irritating because I have to scroll down quite a way on each page before I see the content I'm actually on KB to see.
> 
> So I thought I'd just let you know that's what I'm seeing.


That's exactly what I was seeing on my Asus Eee. I'm pretty sure it's using an even older version of Firefox, but I'll have to go look. (No problems on my Mac running Firefox 3.5.9.)

Camille


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Okay, I did upgrade to the latest and greatest Firefox tonight, and it did fix my problem. Now I have a nice neat little BOTD image up top with the Hover and other links like I'm supposed to.


----------



## Guest

Harvey said:


> Our next Book of the Day is The Powerless series, from Jason Letts ("foreverjuly" on these boards). Book 1 of the Powerless series is available now for 0.99!


Thanks for putting this together, Harvey! Woke up to a handful of sales, but it appears the ranking problems may still be around. Oh well. Let's see how the day goes from here!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

C'mon, Jason.  Break some records today!


----------



## KBoards Admin

That's great, Jason! Here's hoping for a great day for Powerless!


----------



## daveconifer

Can I sign up for June 2013?  Maybe I'll be eligible for a senior discount by then...


----------



## 13893

I already had The Synthesis, and just got The Shadowing.

Fantastic cover, by the way!


----------



## KBoards Admin

daveconifer said:


> Can I sign up for June 2013? Maybe I'll be eligible for a senior discount by then...


We have a few days available in that month! And by then it'll be our KB Book of the Day hologram ad.


----------



## daveconifer

Harvey said:


> We have a few days available in that month! And by then it'll be our KB Book of the Day hologram ad.


LOL. The way you keep spiffing this up I wouldn't be surprised...


----------



## Guest

LKRigel said:


> I already had The Synthesis, and just got The Shadowing.
> 
> Fantastic cover, by the way!


Thanks, L.K.! Did I mention I plan on starting Space Junque soon?


----------



## 13893

foreverjuly said:


> Thanks, L.K.! Did I mention I plan on starting Space Junque soon?


haha that's awesome


----------



## Cliff Ball

Forget holograms..... I'm waiting on the plug to the brain so we hook directly to the internet, a la Harper on Andromeda.


----------



## Chris Hallbeck

Harvey said:


> We've implemented an enhancement to our Book of the Day feature: when you hover over the book cover, you see a larger cover image as well as more book information, pulled from Amazon's database.


Oh wow, I just found this part on accident and reflexively said out loud "Nice!"


----------



## KBoards Admin

Chris Hallbeck said:


> Oh wow, I just found this part on accident and reflexively said out loud "Nice!"


Thanks, Chris!


----------



## telracs

daveconifer said:


> Can I sign up for June 2013? Maybe I'll be eligible for a senior discount by then...


By then you'll need to be 75 to get a senior discount.


----------



## RosemaryStevens

Well, I keep my nose pressed to my wip and look at all the good stuff that happens while I'm gone! Thanks, Harvey!

I hope we have some other takers on the Fab Four Days of Kindle.

Hmm, now which Beatle am I?  There's a difficult choice. Since Bebe Bennett, my main character loves John, I'll go with JOHN.

Now where are Paul, George and Ringo?



Harvey said:


> We have our first taker on the Fab Four Days of Kindle: It's A Mod, Mod, Mod, Murder, by Rosemary Martin. (Rosemary's main character in her series is a big Beatles fan.) Thanks, Rosemary!


----------



## telracs

RosemaryStevens said:


> Well, I keep my nose pressed to my wip and look at all the good stuff that happens while I'm gone! Thanks, Harvey!
> 
> I hope we have some other takers on the Fab Four Days of Kindle.
> 
> Hmm, now which Beatle am I?  There's a difficult choice. Since Bebe Bennett, my main character loves John, I'll go with JOHN.
> 
> Now where are Paul, George and Ringo?


My sister's the leftie, so she's Paul. I'd like to be Ringo.


----------



## J.M Pierce

All right, Jason! Looks like it's doing you well. Congrats!

J.M.


----------



## Guest

J.M. Pierce said:


> All right, Jason! Looks like it's doing you well. Congrats!
> 
> J.M.


Thanks, J.M. It's been a strong day. Still a few more hours left. Hopefully the book will stay with a few people who are on the fence about it too.


----------



## telracs

Sorry I can't buy it, Jason, this is one I already own.


----------



## RosemaryStevens

Scarlet, have you enough rings? Also, please provide You Tube link to you singing Yellow Submarine for consideration. You will hear from us within 10 days.



scarlet said:


> My sister's the leftie, so she's Paul. I'd like to be Ringo.


----------



## Guest

scarlet said:


> Sorry I can't buy it, Jason, this is one I already own.


Blast! How am I going to make this work without the Special Scarlet Subsidy?

(thank you though, I won't hold it against you. )


----------



## telracs

RosemaryStevens said:


> Scarlet, have you enough rings? Also, please provide You Tube link to you singing Yellow Submarine for consideration. You will hear from us within 10 days.


Um, maybe I'll just be a screaming teeny something in the audience...


Spoiler



ever heard Alan Sherman's Pop Hates the Beatles?





foreverjuly said:


> Blast! How am I going to make this work without the Special Scarlet Subsidy?
> 
> (thank you though, I won't hold it against you. )


Sorry. I guess it just proves I'm ahead of the curve


Spoiler



which is safer if you don't want to get hit by the ball.



edited to add: Well Jason, you did get the special scarlet subsidy, I bought book 2!


----------



## Guest

scarlet said:


> Sorry. I guess it just proves I'm ahead of the curve
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> which is safer if you don't want to get hit by the ball.
> 
> 
> 
> edited to add: Well Jason, you did get the special scarlet subsidy, I bought book 2!


Thanks so much, scarlet! I hope you find the investment worth it! And now you're ahead of two curves!


----------



## Gordon Ryan

foreverjuly said:


> Thanks so much, scarlet! I hope you find the investment worth it! And now you're ahead of two curves!


July, Scarlet seems to always be ahead of the curve, and if you check out her avatar and the recent picture Craig posted, she throws a mean "curve" too.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Author Eyes

Special thanks to Harvey. Gotcha on my calendar!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Me today. Started of with a rank of 123,391 am now down to 13,000's so I'm seeing some results.

Ann.


----------



## KBoards Admin

That's great, Ann. I've enjoyed your updates in your Book Bazaar thread. Here's to a good day for Cries in the Dark!

Update: you're now at 8,520, so moving in the right direction!!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Thanks, Harvey. I'm embedded in the coffee shop at the minute.

Ann.


----------



## LCEvans

Jobless Recovery is up today and it's on sale! Now, as I have my morning coffee, I'll keep peeking at the sales ranking.

Linda


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem

Good luck Linda!



Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Monique

Good luck, LC!


----------



## 13893

Have a wonderful fun day!


----------



## LCEvans

Thanks, guys. It's fun, it's fun! 

Here's where I am now:

Format: Kindle Edition
File Size: 408 KB
Sold by: Amazon Digital Services
Language: English
ASIN: B0041KL5C2
Average Customer Review: 5.0 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (4 customer reviews)
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,487 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#36 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#72 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#78 in  Books > Entertainment > Humor > Satire, General


Yay, for KB Book of the Day promotions!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Well, done. Still a good portion of the day to go.


----------



## KBoards Admin

LCEvans said:


> Thanks, guys. It's fun, it's fun!
> 
> Here's where I am now:
> 
> Format: Kindle Edition
> File Size: 408 KB
> Sold by: Amazon Digital Services
> Language: English
> ASIN: B0041KL5C2
> Average Customer Review: 5.0 out of 5 stars See all reviews (4 customer reviews)
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,487 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
> #72 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
> #78 in Books > Entertainment > Humor > Satire, General
> 
> Yay, for KB Book of the Day promotions!


That's great, Linda!!

I enjoyed the excerpt you posted in your Book Bazaar thread... for some reason it reminded me of some encounters I've had in the early days with my in-laws. I think posting an excerpt is a good "best practice" for authors to do when their book is being featured.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Since the sales ranking doesn't appear to be working, I'll give real sales results. I started off with 4 sold this month for The Usurper, in the last hour or so, I've sold 2. If I can triple or even quadruple that number today and tomorrow, that would be cool with me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cliff Ball said:


> Since the sales ranking doesn't appear to be working, I'll give real sales results. I started off with 4 sold this month for The Usurper, in the last hour or so, I've sold 2. If I can triple or even quadruple that number today and tomorrow, that would be cool with me.


I was wondering about that. Mine haven't moved either and they should have.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Well, the ranking went down to 23k from 93k, but, I'm still not sure its accurate.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cliff Ball said:


> Well, the ranking went down to 23k from 93k, but, I'm still not sure its accurate.


It's now at 14K. The rankings can take a couple of hours to update.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's now at 14K. The rankings can take a couple of hours to update.


That's actually the first time I've managed to crack the top 100 for this novel, and its right ahead of War and Peace....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cliff Ball said:


> That's actually the first time I've managed to crack the top 100 for this novel, and its right ahead of War and Peace....


Can't ask for better than that.


----------



## Michael Crane

Hiya, Harvey!  I'm posting on here just in case you happen to see this first before my e-mail.

My KB Book of the day is tomorrow for IN DECLINE, but I was wondering if it would be okay to switch it with LESSONS instead?  I just published it a few days ago and I figure with it being Halloween soon, it might be a good chance to sell a few copies of it.  If it's too late, I totally understand.  I e-mailed the info just in case, though!

Thanks for everything.    No matter what, I am psyched about tomorrow!


----------



## KBoards Admin

No problem - we'll make that change.


----------



## Michael Crane

Harvey said:


> No problem - we'll make that change.


Excellent!  Thank you so much and I'm so sorry for it being last minute. Really means a lot.

You can bet I'll be buying another day for IN DECLINE in the very near future.


----------



## BTackitt

Michael Crane said:


> You can bet I'll be buying another day for IN DECLINE in the very near future.


*snicker* you may be buying it in the near future, but with the popularity of the BOTD, I bet you get a date sometime in April at the way things seem to be going.


----------



## Michael Crane

BTackitt said:


> *snicker* you may be buying it in the near future, but with the popularity of the BOTD, I bet you get a date sometime in April at the way things seem to be going.


LOL. Yep, I know that. Which is why I'll have to buy it soon! But at least I don't need a special day for that one. I think I made the right choice swapping books. Or I hope!


----------



## John Hartness

Looks like I'm up next! I'm looking forward to it as my sales this month have been weak and I'm currently sitting around 172k in rank, so it won't take much to improve. I'll keep y'all posted!


----------



## Monique

Good luck tomorrow, John!


----------



## Terrence OBrien

I have my own web site that is dedicated to my book. Can I get a link to that in the KB of the Day?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Terrence OBrien said:


> I have my own web site that is dedicated to my book. Can I get a link to that in the KB of the Day?


Thanks for the question; right now though that's not an option. Our KB Book of the Day display and its links are generated automatically based on the ASIN of the book, and it builds links to the book's Amazon page.


----------



## John Hamilton

It's been a great day for NIGHT TOUCH so far.  I started last night at about #60,000, and now it's down to #2,540.  #23 in Kindle>Horror>Occult, and #26 in Books>Horror>Occult.  I'm a happy camper.


----------



## LCEvans

Congratulations, John!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Still doing well several hours later, John! 

#2,495 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #22 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult
    * #26 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


Quick availability update: April 2011 is now sold out; first-come, first-served reservations are now being taken for May 2011 and beyond.


----------



## John Hamilton

Harvey said:


> Quick availability update: April 2011 is now sold out; first-come, first-served reservations are now being taken for May 2011 and beyond.


I want to put in a three-day buy for my next book, but it hasn't been put up on Kindle yet. Can I make the purchase now and give you the ASIN and info later? I'm guessing yes, but I just want to be sure.


----------



## KBoards Admin

John Hamilton said:


> I want to put in a three-day buy for my next book, but it hasn't been put up on Kindle yet. Can I make the purchase now and give you the ASIN and info later? I'm guessing yes, but I just want to be sure.


Yes - you can book a future date now, and then send the book info later once it's published. Thanks for asking.


----------



## John Hamilton

Harvey said:


> Yes - you can book a future date now, and then send the book info later once it's published. Thanks for asking.


Okay, done! I bought three days in May. Harvey, in your experience so far, is it best to run them consecutively, or should I space them out, maybe once a week for three weeks? Or does it matter at all?


----------



## BTackitt

I'm not Harvey, but I would think spread them out. After the first day, my eyes glaze over when looking up there if it's the same book again, because it's no longer "new". Back to back to back reaches a saturation point, whereas once a week or once every 2 weeks lets enough time pass for them to be "new"ish feeling again.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

John Hamilton said:


> Okay, done! I bought three days in May. Harvey, in your experience so far, is it best to run them consecutively, or should I space them out, maybe once a week for three weeks? Or does it matter at all?


Good thing you only bought 3 days in May. Had it been 7, then we would have started worrying about a conspiracy to take over the government.

As to your question: Personal opinion: I think you should spread them out. Best of luck.


----------



## John Hamilton

BTackitt said:


> I'm not Harvey, but I would think spread them out. After the first day, my eyes glaze over when looking up there if it's the same book again, because it's no longer "new". Back to back to back reaches a saturation point, whereas once a week or once every 2 weeks lets enough time pass for them to be "new"ish feeling again.


That's good advice. Thanks!



D.A. Boulter said:


> Good thing you only bought 3 days in May. Had it been 7, then we would have started worrying about a conspiracy to take over the government.


LOL! I'm no Burt Lancaster, as you can see by my photo. But thanks!


----------



## R. M. Reed

I could buy a day, start writing the book, and have it up on DTP just before my ad goes up.
Actually, that's not a bad idea. I don't have the money right now, but I am thinking about it.


----------



## JumpingShip

For those who've done KND sponsorship, they ask for an ecopy of the book in a compatible format for the Kindle. How do you all do that? Do you send a Smashwords coupon? The Word doc? the dtp html?


----------



## BTackitt

KND is not KB BOTD. KB BOTD is just here on Kindleboards. But it is on EVERY SINGLE PAGE here at KB.


----------



## JumpingShip

BTackitt said:


> KND is not KB BOTD. KB BOTD is just here on Kindleboards. But it is on EVERY SINGLE PAGE here at KB.


Whoops. Sorry. There had been a KND thread too, and I guess I didn't read the thread title closely enough.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MaryMcDonald said:


> Whoops. Sorry. There had been a KND thread too, and I guess I didn't read the thread title closely enough.


Stephen will take a .doc, .pdf or html file.


----------



## KBoards Admin

John Hamilton said:


> Okay, done! I bought three days in May. Harvey, in your experience so far, is it best to run them consecutively, or should I space them out, maybe once a week for three weeks? Or does it matter at all?


The feature performs better when the days are spread out, instead of run consecutively. It's a good idea to have at least three or four days in between them. I'll go ahead and space yours out by a week or so. You'll get an email shortly with the confirmed dates!


----------



## John Hamilton

Harvey said:


> The feature performs better when the days are spread out, instead of run consecutively. It's a good idea to have at least three or four days in between them. I'll go ahead and space yours out by a week or so. You'll get an email shortly with the confirmed dates!


Thanks, Harvey. This gives me great incentive to get that dang manuscript finalized!


----------



## Imogen Rose

MaryMcDonald said:


> For those who've done KND sponsorship, they ask for an ecopy of the book in a compatible format for the Kindle. How do you all do that? Do you send a Smashwords coupon? The Word doc? the dtp html?


I send Steve a pdf.


----------



## 16205

The rankings weren't updating for a while, but I did manage to pull in some sales and make it to #69 in time travel.  If it went lower than that, I didn't see it.

Good luck to Dawn, who I think is up next.  

Danielle


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Danielle - that's good to hear! Yes, Dawn is up next with Cameo the Assassin.


----------



## 16205

Make that #60.  

Thanks again for the great job you guys are doing, Harvey. 

Cheers,
Danielle


----------



## John Hamilton

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Make that #60.


Nice, Danielle!


----------



## 16205

Thanks, John!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Danielle Bourdon said:


> The rankings weren't updating for a while, but I did manage to pull in some sales and make it to #69 in time travel. If it went lower than that, I didn't see it.
> 
> Good luck to Dawn, who I think is up next.
> 
> Danielle


Thank you  And congrats on the sales!!

Dawn


----------



## BTackitt

I sit and watch the KBBOTD.. waiting for a book I haven't already got... since Amazon won't let me help by re-purchasing. 

I did start reading Cameo yesterday though.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

BTackitt said:


> I did start reading Cameo yesterday though.


----------



## 13893

I just noticed a cool thing. The "hover" page seems to show the ranking at the start of the day, so you can compare.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

So far, I have zero sales for the day.  I did get a slight bump yesterday when Harvey announced my book was the next book of the day.  I got 13 sales at that point, but haven't had any since.

Dawn


----------



## geoffthomas

I have already purchased this book.
I just have to make the time to read it.

Thanks for writing it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Maria Romana

Dawn McCullough White said:


> So far, I have zero sales for the day. I did get a slight bump yesterday when Harvey announced my book was the next book of the day. I got 13 sales at that point, but haven't had any since.
> 
> Dawn


Well now, that's interesting. So that means it's not the ad so much, but Harvey's anouncement that does the trick . Apparently, he's become the Oprah of digital publishing...


----------



## 16205

Thanks, Dawn!

Here's hoping the sales upswing for you soon.  

Danielle


----------



## KBoards Admin

Harvey said:


> The response to our Book of the Day offer has been very exciting. To say it has surpassed our expectations would be an understatement.
> 
> We'd like to say "thank you" by giving away a free day to two authors. The days we set aside for this are December 31, 2010, and January 1, 2011.
> 
> Two weeks from today, we'll randomly draw two names from all of the authors who have signed up for the Book of the Day by then. Each author will get one entry for each BOTD date that they have reserved. (Both past and future dates will be taken into account.)
> 
> Thank you, KindleBoards authors!


A little late but I haven't forgotten about this giveaway!!

Any authors who have signed up for KB Book of the Day will be entered into a drawing this weekend, to win one of the two free KB BOTD days.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

The numbers are in.  Total sales on my KB sponsorship day... 4.

Dawn


----------



## Monique

5 

I think it's tough sometimes when so many KBers have already purchased the book. Hang in there, Dawn!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Monique said:


> 5
> 
> I think it's tough sometimes when so many KBers have already purchased the book. Hang in there, Dawn!


Yeah, I think that might be it. Many peeps already have it ...


----------



## farrellclaire

Monique said:


> 5
> 
> I think it's tough sometimes when so many KBers have already purchased the book. Hang in there, Dawn!


This - I already owned a good few of the books that have been advertised including Cameo. Curse my frenzied book buying habits. 

But, maybe it'll serve as a reminder for people to finish reading and get onto the second book.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Thanks guys.

Dawn


----------



## 13893

Plus, didn't you say you got a rush of sales when it was announced?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

LKRigel said:


> Plus, didn't you say you got a rush of sales when it was announced?


That's because Harvey is Oprah in disguise ...


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek

Ack, it's my turn and I'm nervous. What if I throw a KB book of the day and no one comes? I don't think I'm going to get much sleep tonight.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek

Woooooooooo Hoooooooooo! Got one! Which was more than I expected considering that I've had 136 free downloads with coupons from the boards. 

Note to self: Avoid marketing on days when cataclysmic elections are being held in US.

Good luck to those following


----------



## KBoards Admin

Availability update: May 2011 is now sold out, so the next first-come, first-serve dates for books to be our KB Book of the Day are in June 2011.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And it is now officially the Day of the Courtesan.

Joe E. Katt is counting on you. He gets a can of 'The Good Stuff' for every book you buy. [Truth in Advertising time: he gets the good stuff regardless. I may be eating rice, but the Cat dines on salmon.]

I'm interested in seeing what this day might bring. And we start the day at ranking 48,913.

[edit to add: Amazon just killed the ranking on Courtesan and on my Novellas. Think they don't want anyone to know what happens today--especially me?]


----------



## BTackitt

6:31 PDT Courtesan
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #54,572 Paid in Kindle Store


----------



## Daphne

I can't buy Courtesan today as I already purchased it after reading and enjoying Pilton's Moon/ Vengeance is Mine - however, seeing it up there has inspired me to put it to the top of my reading list. Best of luck today!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Daphne said:


> I can't buy Courtesan today as I already purchased it after reading and enjoying Pilton's Moon/ Vengeance is Mine - however, seeing it up there has inspired me to put it to the top of my reading list. Best of luck today!


Thank you for your good wishes (and for previously picking up Courtesan). As yet, all is quiet. I'm going to bed and hope to wake to good news. Nonetheless, I'm happy to be supporting Kindleboards -- whatever the result of the day. At least the ranking info has reappeared on amazon and I'm keeping track on metricjunkie.


----------



## Cate Rowan

Good luck with _Courtesan_ today! I have the BotD tomorrow, so I hope _Courtesan_ will lead the way and kick some ranking butt for you.


----------



## telracs

Harvey said:


> Availability update: May 2011 is now sold out, so the next first-come, first-serve dates for books to be our KB Book of the Day are in June 2011.


FYI-- I have bought July 21st, 2011 and will be auctioning it off to the highest bidder.

JOKING, JOKING! I will be have a contest to give it away. Since it is the day after the anniversary of moon landing, it'll probably be something science fictiony.... Details to follow!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Cate Rowan said:


> Good luck with _Courtesan_ today! I have the BotD tomorrow, so I hope _Courtesan_ will lead the way and kick some ranking butt for you.


Thank you for your good wishes. First sales appeared between 11a.m. and noon, PDT.

Rankings:
11:00 - 60,068
12:00 - 11,121
01:00 - 8,352
02:00 - 8,352
03:00 - 6,671
04:00 - 6,344
05:00 - 6,344
06:00 - 7,050
07:00 - 8,606
08:00 - 5,448
09:00 - 6,076

Which (taking a chance here, but wanting people to get a fair idea of how the rankings work) translates to 7 sales. Previous high for Courtesan was July 4th, when it sold 4 copies (back during introductory 99cent pricing).

So, I'm closing in on 150 sales, total of all three books (with Courtesan the heavy favourite at 113 at the moment).

Best of luck to you, tomorrow, Cate.


----------



## Cate Rowan

Thanks, D.A.! And thanks also for the info about Metric Junkie. Do you know if they're any more accurate than NovelRank (which, ahem, isn't)?

I'm starting off the "day" at rank #47,042 (10p Pacific time / 1a Eastern, shortly after Harvey's announcement).

I'll check back in tomorrow with more ranking news.


----------



## daringnovelist

Cate Rowan said:


> Thanks, D.A.! And thanks also for the info about Metric Junkie. Do you know if they're any more accurate than NovelRank (which, ahem, isn't)?
> 
> I'm starting off the "day" at rank #47,042 (10p Pacific time / 1a Eastern, shortly after Harvey's announcement).
> 
> I'll check back in tomorrow with more ranking news.


Since Amazon does not give out their figures, there is no way for any third party tracker to be accurate - they all have to go by the same public ranking data, and make a best guess from there.

Camille


----------



## Victorine

daringnovelist said:


> Since Amazon does not give out their figures, there is no way for any third party tracker to be accurate - they all have to go by the same public ranking data, and make a best guess from there.
> 
> Camille


I know they're guessing, but I'm actually surprised they're not more accurate. I mean, really, you've got people like Konrath giving up numbers right and left on his public blog. I've seen other authors do it too. I have a pretty good idea what rank sells how many books, and I don't even have an algorithm to put the figures into. Can't they take two seconds to do a little research and figure out a better guessing system?

I've often thought of emailing Novelrank and telling them they're way off, and to get more information from Konrath's blog. 

Vicki


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Cate Rowan said:


> Thanks, D.A.! And thanks also for the info about Metric Junkie. Do you know if they're any more accurate than NovelRank (which, ahem, isn't)?
> 
> I'm starting off the "day" at rank #47,042 (10p Pacific time / 1a Eastern, shortly after Harvey's announcement).
> 
> I'll check back in tomorrow with more ranking news.


Metric Junkie grabs the rankings from Amazon directly. So, their ranking info is accurate. Their sales info isn't. They have what they call 'Cha-chingers', which track when sales have been made. This, it seems to me, comes from a rise in ranking. Thus, when my book rose in ranking (between 11:00am and noon) I got one 'cha-ching'. Based on previous experience, I'm guessing that I made 3 sales in order to boost my ranking from 60k to 11k.

Today, thus far, I have 4 'cha-chingers', though I've made 7 sales, which means to me that my sales occurred in 4 different time groupings. For a comparison: Draculas, by Joe Konrath et al, hovered around a ranking of 350. It also had 4 'cha-chingers'. I'm kinda willing to bet all that I own (or will ever own) that Draculas outsold Courtesan by a wide margin no matter that we both had 4 'cha-chingers'.

Metric Junkie is great in that it gives you an hourly reading on your ranking. And that's it. Nice graph and, if you have few sales overall, a good idea of the times when people bought your book. If you sit up high in the rankings, like Draculas, you need more sales to simply maintain your ranking and Metric Junkie will only tell you the times of peak sales.


----------



## Victorine

Yeah, he's probably at about 50 sales a day to hover at #350.  It also matters if he's coming from a better rank, or coming from a worse rank.  (Takes less sales if you're coming from a better rank to get there.  More sales if you're starting at a worse rank.)

Vicki


----------



## Cate Rowan

It sounds like NovelRank and Metric Junkie suffer from the same problem--underestimating sales. (Yeah, Vicki, I'm with you--there IS info out there that they could correlate to make their guesstimates a bit more accurate, and I wish they'd use it.) 

NovelRank's own front page states this: "Book sales estimates are still estimates, and for books selling a low volume ( less than 100 copies a month for instance ) the estimates are most likely accurate within 1%." Um, that's laughable--and I'm pretty sure they know it by this point, too. But oh well.


----------



## daringnovelist

Victorine said:


> I know they're guessing, but I'm actually surprised they're not more accurate. I mean, really, you've got people like Konrath giving up numbers right and left on his public blog. I've seen other authors do it too. I have a pretty good idea what rank sells how many books, and I don't even have an algorithm to put the figures into. Can't they take two seconds to do a little research and figure out a better guessing system?
> 
> I've often thought of emailing Novelrank and telling them they're way off, and to get more information from Konrath's blog.
> 
> Vicki


The problem is that the algorithm is relative, and ALL the books at Amazon factor into it. And further, the individual past history of each book also figures into it. So every single sale affects the ranking differently.

Since Amazon only updates the rankings once an hour, there are a huge number of transactions to go into figuring each ranking. It's fine if you only have one sale an hour or less. A rankings bump of any kind means you sold something. But when you have multiple sales, and your competitors also have multiple sales - and both have such sales regularly - how can they tell the difference between you having a few more than usual, or your competitors having a few less? They can't.

The more sales you get, the harder it is to "wag the dog" and figure out how many from the ranking.

They wouldn't be able to guarantee accuracy even if they had the hourly figures of hundreds of us - they certainly couldn't do a job from one author happening to post his figures every couple of weeks.

Camille


----------



## farrellclaire

Victorine said:


> Yeah, he's probably at about 50 sales a day to hover at #350.


Any guesses on #1?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

daringnovelist said:


> The problem is that the algorithm is relative, and ALL the books at Amazon factor into it. And further, the individual past history of each book also figures into it. So every single sale affects the ranking differently.
> 
> Since Amazon only updates the rankings once an hour, there are a huge number of transactions to go into figuring each ranking. It's fine if you only have one sale an hour or less. A rankings bump of any kind means you sold something. But when you have multiple sales, and your competitors also have multiple sales - and both have such sales regularly - how can they tell the difference between you having a few more than usual, or your competitors having a few less? They can't.
> 
> The more sales you get, the harder it is to "wag the dog" and figure out how many from the ranking.
> 
> They wouldn't be able to guarantee accuracy even if they had the hourly figures of hundreds of us - they certainly couldn't do a job from one author happening to post his figures every couple of weeks.
> 
> Camille


Precisely, Camille. If all 100 of the top 100 sellers all had a banner day on the same day (let's say sales tripled for them all), rankings would vary only slightly and no one from the outside would be able to tell that there had been a massive upsurge in sales.


----------



## Victorine

farrellclaire said:


> Any guesses on #1?


Let's see, if I remember right D.B. Henson said she sold a little over 800 books in a day to get to #14. So I'm guessing you'd have to sell over 1,000 in a day will get you #1. Might be even as high as 2,000, depending on how the others at the top are selling at the moment.

Chris might tell you. He's pretty far up in rank. 

Vicki


----------



## farrellclaire

Victorine said:


> Let's see, if I remember right D.B. Henson said she sold a little over 800 books in a day to get to #14. So I'm guessing you'd have to sell over 1,000 in a day will get you #1. Might be even as high as 2,000, depending on how the others at the top are selling at the moment.
> 
> Chris might tell you. He's pretty far up in rank.
> 
> Vicki


Who's Chris?

Wow @ the amount of sales, it hadn't really occurred to me that so many people are buying ebooks every single day.


----------



## Thea J

Gah! I've been buried so deep in my NaNoWriMo stuff that I only just realized that I think my book is up tomorrow. I'm going to be trying hard to pay attention. Good luck today, Cate. I hope people are in a serious reading mood these days.


----------



## Cate Rowan

It's nearing the time to hand off the baton to Thea.    

My best rank of the day was somewhere around #7,428 with 5 sales so far--and an unknown number of samples downloaded, so with luck there will be even more readers in the days ahead. The thread in the Bazaar for my book got an additional 60 or so visits in the last 24 hours, so that bodes well, too.

I had fun, and I hope Thea has a great day tomorrow!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Cate Rowan said:


> It's nearing the time to hand off the baton to Thea.
> 
> My best rank of the day was somewhere around #7,428 with 5 sales so far--and an unknown number of samples downloaded, so with luck there will be even more readers in the days ahead. The thread in the Bazaar for my book got an additional 60 or so visits in the last 24 hours, so that bodes well, too.
> 
> I had fun, and I hope Thea has a great day tomorrow!


I hope you get added sales from the dowloads. Looking at your graph and comparing it to mine from yesterday, I estimated 5 sales. At least I was right about one thing today.


----------



## daringnovelist

One other thing that can help you from these promotional efforts is that the number of VIEWS on your book's page counts in Amazon's algorithms when they do the recommendations on other books.  

I learned this when I got in a minor fight with a troll on the Amazon discussion boards.  So many people checked out one of my books, that even though it hadn't had a single sale in a while, Amazon congratulated me on my success.  (I sent a note back saying "what success?" and they explained how mere views can bump you up in the algorithms.)  

The views in question are a running average over 14 days - so it can have an effect which lasts for a bit.

Camille


----------



## farrellclaire

daringnovelist said:


> One other thing that can help you from these promotional efforts is that the number of VIEWS on your book's page counts in Amazon's algorithms when they do the recommendations on other books.


That's interesting. If Amazon made the page views, number of sample downloads, etc. available then it would be easier to figure out what's working.


----------



## Thea J

Okay, I'm heading out to church soon, and then I'll come rushing back to see if anything's happening. I'll be checking in , but I'm determined to try to catch up with my huge NaNo goal ASAP, so rushing in here periodically will be my reward for pounding out large chunks of first draft today. I can't believe that on my big day I've gotten so behind that I can't just spend the day staring at the screen!

It looks like you had a fun day, Cate. Here's hoping I see some action too.


----------



## Cate Rowan

I hope you do, Thea!

There were a couple more sales for _Kiss_ overnight, too. Sales while I'm sleeping make for a happy morning.

Camille, I didn't realize page views are incorporated into Amazon's algorithm. That's good to know.


----------



## Cate Rowan

P.S. Thea--the purple of your book's cover really caught my eye at the top of this page, so that's good. It's standing out.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Harvey said:


> A little late but I haven't forgotten about this giveaway!!
> 
> Any authors who have signed up for KB Book of the Day will be entered into a drawing this weekend, to win one of the two free KB BOTD days.


Stand by for our two winners of free KB Book of the Day dates, on December 31, 2010, and January 1, 2011. The big random number-pickin' wheel is spinning...


----------



## KBoards Admin

And our two winners are...

Daphne Coleridge (your free KB Book of the Day will be December 31, 2010)
and
CJ West (yours will be January 1, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> And our two winners are...
> 
> Daphne Coleridge (your free KB Book of the Day will be December 31, 2010)
> and
> CJ West (yours will be January 31, 2011)
> 
> Congratulations!


Congratulations! May your books zoom up the rankings ladder to success!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Congratz!


----------



## Cate Rowan

HOORAY, you two!


----------



## Monique

Congratulations, Daphne & CJ!


----------



## 13893

Hurray! Congratulations - what a nice end to the old year and start to the new!


----------



## LCEvans

Awesome! Congrats Daphne and CJ.


----------



## 13893

Today is Space Junque's Kindleboards Book of the Day! woohoo!

Harvey has stickied my thread in the Bazaar, and Jason's already left a comment. I decided to ruthlessly use my fellow Kindleboarders BTackitt and Arkali in my promo post since they said such nice things about Space Junque.

I went to bed last night with a rank of 5452 and woke up with 2 sales already. There have been many clicks on my thread in the bazaar, so I do believe it's having an effect. The rank is now 4822, and SJ is ranked 99 in Space Opera. Hurray!

And I think Space Junque's cover looks awesome up at the top of the page.

Thank you, Harvey!!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

LKRigel said:


> Today is Space Junque's Kindleboards Book of the Day! woohoo!
> 
> Harvey has stickied my thread in the Bazaar, and Jason's already left a comment. I decided to ruthlessly use my fellow Kindleboarders BTackitt and Arkali in my promo post since they said such nice things about Space Junque.
> 
> I went to bed last night with a rank of 5452 and woke up with 2 sales already. There have been many clicks on my thread in the bazaar, so I do believe it's having an effect. The rank is now 4822, and SJ is ranked 99 in Space Opera. Hurray!
> 
> And I think Space Junque's cover looks awesome up at the top of the page.
> 
> Thank you, Harvey!!


Congrats on your win and your early morning sales. I will not be buying . . . sorry, can't, already bought. Perhaps the sequel will be ready in time for the Dec 31st BOTD?

And Congrats to CJ.

Harvey: Your posts on CJs dates conflict. One post says January 1, 2011 while the other says January 31, 2011.



Harvey said:


> Stand by for our two winners of free KB Book of the Day dates, on December 31, 2010, and January 1, 2011. The big random number-pickin' wheel is spinning...





Harvey said:


> And our two winners are...
> 
> Daphne Coleridge (your free KB Book of the Day will be December 31, 2010)
> and
> CJ West (yours will be January 31, 2011)
> 
> Congratulations!


----------



## 13893

Thanks Doug --

I just checked, and the ranking is now 3833. This is really good for Space Junque.

My next BotD is not too far away -- I won't have the new book out, but I do have something fun planned...


----------



## KBoards Admin

D.A. Boulter said:


> Congrats on your win and your early morning sales. I will not be buying . . . sorry, can't, already bought. Perhaps the sequel will be ready in time for the Dec 31st BOTD?
> 
> And Congrats to CJ.
> 
> Harvey: Your posts on CJs dates conflict. One post says January 1, 2011 while the other says January 31, 2011.


Oops - thanks. The proper date for CJ is Jan 1, 2011. Correcting those posts now!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I decided to purchase Space Junque and will read it soon.
If it is half as good as Courtesan, it will be a very good read indeed.

Just sayin......


----------



## 13893

geoffthomas said:


> Well I decided to purchase Space Junque and will read it soon.
> If it is half as good as Courtesan, it will be a very good read indeed.
> 
> Just sayin......


Yikes! *shaking like a happy/nervous puppy*


----------



## BTackitt

Still waiting .. and waiting LK..


----------



## 13893

BTackitt said:


> Still waiting .. and waiting LK..


Yes, ma'am!

I've had 8 sales today and SJ's rank has gone to 3451. This is fun!


----------



## Thumper

LKRigel said:


> I've had 8 sales today and SJ's rank has gone to 3451. This is fun!


9

I swear, I'm gonna go broke here...


----------



## 13893

Thumper said:


> 9
> 
> I swear, I'm gonna go broke here...


Oh, I hope it was worth it! BTW, my heroine's name, Char is short for Charybdis. Betcha can't guess what her twin sister's name is...


----------



## Thumper

LKRigel said:


> Oh, I hope it was worth it! BTW, my heroine's name, Char is short for Charybdis. Betcha can't guess what her twin sister's name is...


:::scratches head:::

Gee, I'll have to think about that for a while.
Maybe the rest of the day...


----------



## BTackitt

LKRigel said:


> Oh, I hope it was worth it! BTW, my heroine's name, Char is short for Charybdis. Betcha can't guess what her twin sister's name is...


Oh! oh! oh! .. I know.. I know.. *raises hand and waves madly*


----------



## 13893

BTackitt said:


> Oh! oh! oh! .. I know.. I know.. *raises hand and waves madly*


lol!!

Checking in: I've had 11 sales and the ranking is at 2450 overall, plus SJ is ranked in 3 categories. Very fun!!


----------



## Monique

Congrats, LK!


----------



## 13893

Monique said:


> Congrats, LK!


Thanks, Monique. It's such a thrill when people decide they want to read your book, eh?


----------



## JL Bryan

Congratulations, LK!


----------



## Imogen Rose

Awesome, LK!  Congrats!!


----------



## 13893

Thanks Imogen and JL -- a couple more sales came in in the last hour, so the ranking will probably improve again. Kindleboarders are so great!


----------



## 13893

This will be my last checking-in post for my first Kindleboards Book of the Day day.

It's been fun and gratifying! I had 14 sales today, which is fantastic -- it brings me 2 shy of 50 for the month, and it's only the 8th!

Several people chimed in with their support -- thanks, everyone! Space Junque achieved its second-best ranking ever -- 2,222 -- second only to its first day on KND, and not far behind at all.

My next Book of the Day day is next Thursday, the 18th. Space Junque will be back at its 2.99 price then, but I have something planned to make the day special.

Thanks Harvey and everyone, and KBotD will be soon rolling over to the lovely JL Bryan, I do believe!


----------



## KBoards Admin

I'm glad it was a good day for Space Junque! Thanks, LK!!


----------



## JL Bryan

Oh, look, mine's up!  I'll let you know if I get extra sales (2 so far).


----------



## 13893

Have a great day, JL -- I woke up to 3 sales, so there's even a spillover.


----------



## JL Bryan

That's great, LK!  Your second day is almost as good as my first so far    4 extra sales.

I'm know I'm doing something wrong with this book, as it has lots of fantastic reviews, half of which insist there should be a sequel.  Hopefully I can figure out more about how to market it, or something.


----------



## 13893

Yes, I've seen lots of good reviews of Jenny Pox around the net. Let's hope the Word 'O 'Mouth Fairy finds your book sooner than later!


----------



## JimC1946

I'm sold. I'm trying to sign up, but PayPal's not working right for me this afternoon. I'll try again later.

JimC


----------



## JimC1946

Okay, I'm signed up now!

JimC


----------



## JL Bryan

Looks like I made 4 sales from the sponsorship, leaving me with a net loss of $27.  Oh, well.


----------



## BTackitt

I Sampled it JL... just outta $ atm, so its in my "To Buy" list.


----------



## farrellclaire

JL Bryan said:


> Looks like I made 4 sales from the sponsorship, leaving me with a net loss of $27. Oh, well.


I already had it, sorry.

But I've definitely been noticing more (positive) mentions of Jenny Pox so you're doing something right.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

JL Bryan said:


> Looks like I made 4 sales from the sponsorship, leaving me with a net loss of $27. Oh, well.


You can't really tell from that. You don't know how many might have downloaded a sample and will get to it later.

I had 7 sales on the day + one of another book. 2 sales + 1 other book since. I _know_ that two sales plus one other are a direct result of the sponsorship. But, although I would have liked to recoup the money I spent, I looked on it more as a way to support KB and derive some benefit at the same time. Both goals were accomplished.


----------



## JL Bryan

Yeah, I'm happy to support Kindleboards, anyway, so it's not like it went to a bad cause.  I've gotten a lot more value than out of KB than what I spent.  Just thought I'd report my results, since that's what we use this thread for.

Thanks for already getting the book, Claire!  

BTackitt--hope you like it, thanks!  

I think people usually have much better luck than I did. (Claire, you're Irish, give me some luck tips!)  So don't let this discourage anyone else who comes along, you'll probably do better than me.

Jeff


----------



## KBoards Admin

Availability update: we just sold out June, 2011. Now taking orders for July 2011 and beyond!


----------



## telracs

Harvey said:


> Availability update: we just sold out June, 2011. Now taking orders for July 2011 and beyond!


Except for July 21st. I own that one! Contest to follow for it, probably after January 1st.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Spoke too soon - - had a bunch of orders today, and we are now sold out for July. Now reserving dates for August 2011 and beyond.


----------



## farrellclaire

JL Bryan said:


> I think people usually have much better luck than I did. (Claire, you're Irish, give me some luck tips!) So don't let this discourage anyone else who comes along, you'll probably do better than me.
> 
> Jeff


I might not be the best example of lucky. However, I think the biggest thing the ad here achieves is that people start recognising covers because they see them so often at the top of the page. Even if they don't buy it, there's a positive link in their heads and when they are on a buying spree, they might see the cover and think, hmm, Kindleboards - maybe I saw a recommendation over there. One-clicky! Okay, that might just be me. 

The KB ad plus all of those mentions will lead to something good. I feel it in my bones. 



Harvey said:


> Spoke too soon - - had a bunch of orders today, and we are now sold out for July. Now reserving dates for August 2011 and beyond.


Wow, that was fast!


----------



## BTackitt

33 AD current rank as of 3:45pm PST.
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #869 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror 
#35 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror 
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Historical Fiction


----------



## Daphne

Harvey said:


> And our two winners are...
> 
> Daphne Coleridge (your free KB Book of the Day will be December 31, 2010)
> and
> CJ West (yours will be January 1, 2011)
> 
> Congratulations!


Waah...What and other sounds of inarticulate surprise and pleasure. I've only just spotted this Harvey. Am I right? As I have two books (and something else out in a week or so!), do I get to choose which one goes up? Whatever the case my extreme thanks. I can't believe I didn't see this before.
Update - and did I remember to say how happy I am    - and thank you for the opportunity


----------



## KBoards Admin

Daphne said:


> Waah...What and other sounds of inarticulate surprise and pleasure. I've only just spotted this Harvey. Am I right? As I have two books (and something else out in a week or so!), do I get to choose which one goes up? Whatever the case my extreme thanks. I can't believe I didn't see this before.
> Update - and did I remember to say how happy I am    - and thank you for the opportunity


Yes, you can send me the ASIN for the book you want to feature. Congrats!


----------



## BTackitt

Authors, remember that the new banner thing is in effect today, BUT** it is blocked by those who use ADblockers... although the BOTD is not.


----------



## Daphne

Harvey said:


> Yes, you can send me the ASIN for the book you want to feature. Congrats!


Will do in about a week. Very many thanks.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

My book The Kult is todays Book of the Day. Now if only I could make it Book of the Century


----------



## BTackitt

Shaun it looks very interesting.. I just grabbed a copy.


----------



## Author Eyes

Best of luck with your book today!


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

BTackitt said:


> Shaun it looks very interesting.. I just grabbed a copy.


Thank you very much. Hope you enjoy it.



Author Eyes said:


> Best of luck with your book today!


Thanks


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

For those interested in rankings, before the Book of the Day sponsorship The Kult was hovering at 187,382. The highest ranking today was 6,916. It's not had too many sales, but perhaps today being Thanksgiving means people won't be logging on as much, but I hope those who have bought a copy enjoy it.


----------



## rcanepa

Oooo, I'm up today. It's funny, November seemed so very far away when I picked up my day, and then I got busy, forgot about it, and it pounced without warning.

Haven't had time for promotion lately so I'm starting at a whopping 208k rank.

edit: I wrote a little background-type thing in the book's thread: here


----------



## Anne Bradshaw

I paid my $35 but have no clue how this works. Am I supposed to do something else? What happens next? How do I know when it's my turn for Book of the Day?
Thanks.


----------



## telracs

Anne Bradshaw said:


> I paid my $35 but have no clue how this works. Am I supposed to do something else? What happens next? How do I know when it's my turn for Book of the Day?
> Thanks.


You'll get an e-mail from Harvey with your date. Any questions, I'd PM him.


----------



## Anne Bradshaw

Many thanks. I would if I knew how to PM


----------



## telracs

Anne Bradshaw said:


> Many thanks. I would if I knew how to PM


Click on his name in anything he's posted. It'll give you his "profile" and there'll a line saying "send this person an private message".


----------



## Anne Bradshaw

Ahh! That simple   Thanks.


----------



## telracs

Anne Bradshaw said:


> Ahh! That simple  Thanks.


You're welcome. And welcome to the board.


----------



## farrellclaire

My turn today.  *Nervous*


----------



## theaatkinson

it looks great! how long did you have to wait, claire?


----------



## farrellclaire

theapatra said:


> it looks great! how long did you have to wait, claire?


You mean from when I ordered the ad? I _think _ I booked it the day the ads began but I asked for this date to give me time to publish. Lucky I booked it or it wouldn't be my turn until next December.


----------



## farrellclaire

farrellclaire said:


> My turn today. *Nervous*


It's half one so I'm off to bed. I sold one copy today - it's official, I suck.  Ah, well.

Best of luck to whoever is up next!


----------



## 13893

farrellclaire said:


> It's half one so I'm off to bed. I sold one copy today - it's official, I suck.  Ah, well.
> 
> Best of luck to whoever is up next!


The premise of Thirst looks interesting! -- I just one-clicked.


----------



## BTackitt

farrellclaire said:


> It's half one so I'm off to bed. I sold one copy today - it's official, I suck.  Ah, well.
> 
> Best of luck to whoever is up next!


I woulda bought it today Claire, but I got it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## farrellclaire

Thanks, you two.


----------



## Anne Bradshaw

So what kind of sales do Book of the Day promos usually get? Anyone want to share their results?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Anne Bradshaw said:


> So what kind of sales do Book of the Day promos usually get? Anyone want to share their results?


I don't think there is a 'usual'. If you read this thread you'll get some idea. I had 7 sales I could probably directly attribute to my ad. No one knows how many downloaded a sample because of the ad and subsequently bought or will buy.


----------



## kcmay

Anne Bradshaw said:


> So what kind of sales do Book of the Day promos usually get? Anyone want to share their results?


I think a lot depends on the type of books you write. As with any ad, the larger the appeal, the greater the effectiveness. I can't attribute any sales to my BOTD ad yesterday, but a) I'd already done a banner ad for this particular book, and b) everyone who had any interest may have already bought it.


----------



## windyrdg

Can the multiple day's purchase be used for different titles, or is it only for a single title run for several days?


----------



## Learnmegood

Hey everyone,

It's Learn Me Good's turn for the KB book of the day (tip of the hat to Miss Scarlet -- In the Conservatory, with the Candlestick?), so I thought I'd go ahead and post my rankings at the beginning, and then come back midway or at the end of the day and summarize.

Right now, it's about 12:30 CST, and Harvey has stickied my post in the Book Bazaar, but the actual ad is not up yet. 

Here are the Amazon numbers:
# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,601 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #6 in Books > Entertainment > Humor > Business & Professional
    * #9 in Books > Entertainment > Humor > Business

On DTP, I have registered 14 US sales and 4 UK sales.  Nowhere to go but up!

Oh, and a huge thanks in advance to anyone who buys LMG, joins my facebook page, writes a review on Amazon, tags my book, and/or donates me their kidney.

John


----------



## Learnmegood

All right, 10 hours later, it's a little past 2:30 CST, and here are my rankings:

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,834 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #4 in Books > Entertainment > Humor > Business & Professional
    * #5 in Books > Entertainment > Humor > Business


I now have 25 US sales and 5 UK sales.

I'll post one more time, before I go to bed tonight.

John


----------



## KBoards Admin

windyrdg said:


> Can the multiple day's purchase be used for different titles, or is it only for a single title run for several days?


Yes, you can purchase multiple days, and then let me know via email which books you want to run during that time. Just put "various" instead of the ASIN when you fill out the form.

Thanks!


----------



## Learnmegood

Final numbers for the day before I go to bed at 11 PM CST (unfortunately, it IS a school night, once again):

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,449 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   * #3 in Books > Entertainment > Humor > Business & Professional
   * #4 in Books > Entertainment > Humor > Business
   * #49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor

68 US sales, and 5 UK sales.

Pretty good sales for the day!  I think I enticed a few buyers by posting a rough draft chapter of the in-progress sequel on my blog (learnmegood.com).

Thanks again to Scarlet for subsidizing me today, and thanks to Harvey and everyone here for promoting me!

John


----------



## daveconifer

Way to go, John.  It's a great book!


----------



## Learnmegood

daveconifer said:


> Way to go, John. It's a great book!


Thanks, Dave!

And best of luck, Sibel!


----------



## windyrdg

Sibel:
I've been holding my breath all day for your report on 14 Days Later. Gasp! Gasp! Turning blue. Can't last much longer. How did you do...how did you do?


----------



## theaatkinson

I"ve been waiting too, mainly becasue I had a banner up at the same time for Anomaly.


----------



## theaatkinson

theapatra said:


> I"ve been waiting too, mainly becasue I had a banner up at the same time for Anomaly.


oops that sounded 'orrible. I also am interested because I'm interested. ha. man, I sounded selfish before my tea


----------



## windyrdg

I thibnk we know what you meant.


----------



## Mom of 4

Just FYI:  I have been on Kindleboards for a long time, come once a day to see what's free and just lurk around.  I hadn't really read any KB authors (except for Mike Hicks' "In Her Name" way back when).  But since KB Book of the Day I have bought 5 books I would never have found otherwise!  (Really enjoyed Courtesan, just finished Little Miss Straight Lace and started Space Junque.)

Don't know how much impact the ad has, but do know I am looking!  Love the hover and open it!


----------



## 13893

Mom of 4 said:


> Just FYI: I have been on Kindleboards for a long time, come once a day to see what's free and just lurk around. I hadn't really read any KB authors (except for Mike Hicks' "In Her Name" way back when). But since KB Book of the Day I have bought 5 books I would never have found otherwise! (Really enjoyed Courtesan, just finished Little Miss Straight Lace and started Space Junque.)
> 
> Don't know how much impact the ad has, but do know I am looking! Love the hover and open it!


squee!


----------



## JumpingShip

My day was yesterday. I forgot about this thread, so I didn't post in it, plus it was super busy at work, so not much time to hang out on the boards. 

I'd like to thank Mom of 4 for letting us know that readers do look at the ad.    I was getting a bit disheartened because I think I can attribute only one sale to it. I had a few more, but they could have been random as I hit my average sales right on the nose. I can only hope that some people sampled.


----------



## windyrdg

I'll second the thanks and say I'm new enough to enjoy seeing how things worked out. I've bouht a few days, but they're way, way out there in 2011. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Availability update: we're booked now through mid-September 2011. 

Also, let me pass on a tip to people advertising their books through our KB Book of the Day. You've probably noticed how quickly threads move to the 2nd page in the Book Bazaar. It usually takes a matter of hours before your thread is on page 2, and then - because you're a faithful follower of our forum rules - it's another week before you can post in it again. (Other than, of course, replying to posts in your thread from others.)

Well, on your featured day, your book's thread get's stickied to the top of Page 1. That means dozens and hundreds of new views of your Book Bazaar thread on that day. 

So the tip is: take advantage of that! Engage with your new potential readers in your thread that day. Post about your book, your writing inspirations, your own background, whatever. Think of it as a way to bring readers into your world a bit - in the same way that "The Making of..." features make people want to see a movie. 

I've noticed superior performance from the Book of the Day when authors take advantage of that thread sticky. Unlike many advertising communications that are one-way, you have an opportunity in advertising in a forum like this to interact in a rich way with your fans and potential readers.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Today is my day on the firing line and I woke up to 3 sales.  As this is a brand-new book (only went live this week with only 2 sales so far), I'm pleased.  As my average is 1 sale per day (though I'm doing almost 1.5 this month) waking up to 3 sales is very pleasing.  As yet the rankings haven't kicked in and are still showing in the 140k range.

Again, my thanks to Jeff, who helped me get this book up in time to make it available for KB-BOTD.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hope your new book gets some good exposure today!


----------



## geoffthomas

Based on Courtesan and Pelgraff, I purchased it right away.
Am currently reading Pilton's Moon.

Keep writing.
We keep reading.


Just sayin....


----------



## D.A. Boulter

geoffthomas said:


> Based on Courtesan and Pelgraff, I purchased it right away.
> Am currently reading Pilton's Moon.
> 
> Keep writing.
> We keep reading.
> 
> Just sayin....


Thanks for the vote of confidence. I hope Ghost Fleet lives up to expectations.

Thus far, no further sales of Ghost Fleet, but I've sold 3 copies of Courtesan as well, raising my total for the day to 6, my best showing since my last KB-BOTD and thus second best day ever.

Thanks to all who've purchased!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And it looks like the 3 sales of Ghost Fleet and 3 of Courtesan are all for the day. Good thing I had to work or it might have been a little depressing checking for the hours than nothing came in. Perhaps I can blame the US National Football League for scheduling games on my day!

However, my thread has over 100 reads this week (most of them on Saturday) so I may yet see more sales from those who viewed. Thanks to those who did, whether or not you buy.

And now I turn the day over to Gordon Ryan and his less than civil liberties:



Good luck, Gordon.


----------



## Mr. RAD

D.A. Boulter said:


> And now I turn the day over to Gordon Ryan and his less than civil liberties:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, Gordon.


Nice pass of the baton, Boulter. I hope you get more sales, and may Gordon have a new daily sales record.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Very solid cover, Gordon ... I hope your readership increases today.


----------



## Imogen Rose

Harvey, thank you very much for having PORTAL as your book of the day, yesterday. I saw an increase in sales and finished the day with my book at #703 overall (from #986). Imogen


(my stickied thread got about 140 views)


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

I'm in the "modest" sales category but I sold seven books on my BOTD.  The interesting part of this story is that I kept selling that title for several days.
for a total of 17 through Wednesday.  I don't know what else to attribute the spurt to if not BOTD and all the extra views.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, Imogen, and Consuelo! 

Availability update: orders for KB Book of the Day slots are now landing in October 2011. If some of you have horror-themed books, let me know if you want me to hold a date for you around the Hallowe'en period. Just PM me or you can request a date when you complete the order form at the bottom of the page.


----------



## rcanepa

Wow, October?!  That's amazing.  

Today's my day as KBBOTD. I wrote an update for my previous day, so we'll see if I can think of anything interesting to put in there today.

Mostly I'm waiting for the coffee to kick in.


----------



## TheMerleChloe

i think that sponsoring authors is an excellent idea! Might want to also consider the sponsorship of a series of books, as some authors write series books and which one would we highlight? Great idea! Would love to hear more abaout this feature. Seriously!


----------



## Raybrite

I clicked the sign up button and they sent me to the PayPal account without asking for any information. How will they know which book to advertise? I have already paid.


----------



## Dave Dykema

Raybrite said:


> I clicked the sign up button and they sent me to the PayPal account without asking for any information. How will they know which book to advertise? I have already paid.


Write an email to Harvey. He has a post about 3 or 4 above yours. Just click on the envelope below his avatar (picture) and you'll get his email address. Use that to tell him your title and also put a link to your book at Amazon and to your book discussion thread on Kindleboards (if you have one).

He'll write you back with info.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

Hi Harvey,

I just sent you a pm. I placed an order for KB of the Day--but it went through before I could make special requests. I wanted two days, and I didn't see that option. Also, I want to request specific dates.

Thanks,
Suzanne


----------



## mathewferguson

I paid for book of the day so long ago I had nearly forgotten about it.

Could someone remind me: is the image shown the one hosted at Amazon? Or do I need to email in an image? 

I've just updated the cover and I want to make sure the right one is shown.

cheers,
Mat


----------



## Dave Dykema

I sent the image I wanted to Harvey. (I think)


----------



## Dan Ames

*looking for info on how to sign up...*


----------



## Dan Ames

*looking for info on how to sign up...*


----------



## Dave Dykema

Look at the top of the page by the KB Book of the Day ad. See the tiny question mark (?) off to the right side. Click on that. That's takes you to the information.

Or go down to the very bottom of any page you're on and there's info down there too: "Sign up to be our KB Book of the Day". Click on the "What's this?"


----------



## KBoards Admin

mathewferguson said:


> I paid for book of the day so long ago I had nearly forgotten about it.
> 
> Could someone remind me: is the image shown the one hosted at Amazon? Or do I need to email in an image?
> 
> I've just updated the cover and I want to make sure the right one is shown.
> 
> cheers,
> Mat


We pull the image from Amazon, so it'll pick up the current one. - Harvey


----------



## KBoards Admin

Availability update: orders received this week for KB Book of the Day banners are being booked for December 2011.

If you want to run something sooner, the KB full daily banner ads are booking now for mid-April 2011.


----------



## Cate Rowan

I'm up next... *Cate bites her lip and eyes her current sales figures*

_Kismet's Kiss_ has been the KB BotD once before. I'd hoped to use this second go-round for my prequel, _The Source of Magic_. Unfortunately I've had some health issues and so has my critique partner, so I couldn't get it ready in time, alas. With luck it'll be out next month, but meanwhile I'm curious to see how a second BotD bout for _Kiss_ will go.

I see that the wait for a BotD slot is now into December...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Availability update: December just sold out, so sign-ups for the Book of the Day feature are now landing in January 2012. 

Thank you for the interest and for the support of these discussion boards.


----------



## 40977

That's amazing!  (But also makes me nervous that I've started my marketing efforts far too late!)


----------



## J. Carson Black

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> Just signed up. Nice idea.
> 
> Question--will we be notified of the day our book will be advertised?


Ryne, I like your covers!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Availability update: sign-ups for our Book of the Day are now being taken for dates in February 2012 or later.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Hi Harvey.  I just saw this thread and this is a fantastic idea!  I'm job-hunting right now so I can't buy a day yet.  But I have faith I will find something soon and I plan to buy a day as soon as I can.  And I wish much success to all of the Book of the Day authors. 

Thanks,
Pamela


----------



## KBoards Admin

Availability update: sign-ups for our Book of the Day are now being taken for dates in March 2012 or later. Thank you, authors, for supporting the site in this way!


----------



## Monique

Hi Harvey!

BOTD shows OoT as $2.99 when it's actually discounted to $.99. Is there anything can be done to display the sale price?

Thanks for all you do!


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Monique - sent you a PM. 

(Availability update: KB Book of the Day sign-ups received now are being scheduled for April 2012.)


----------



## David Kazzie

Will we receive a confirmation e-mail for our KB BotD purchase? About how long after we buy should we get confirmation?

Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yes, you'll get an e-mail confirmation within 24 hours.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Just a heads up... *on Monday (June 6)* we're going to be closing the KB Book of the Day slot for new bookings.

Demand has been high and we're presently booked out about ten months into the future. So we're going to stop taking new orders for a few months. (If you want to book a date that is "out there,", you can do so in the next couple of days.)

Note: if you wish to promote your book here, our daily banner ads will still be available for ordering.

_(Revised with specific closing date.)_


----------



## Tessa Apa

Hi - I booked and paid for this off another page so didn't see that you have actually closed it? Not sure what to do now.......??


----------



## KBoards Admin

You're okay - I got quite a few requests to allow bookings to continue, even though the dates are quite a ways off into the future. 

You'll get a confirmation shortly on your order. Thanks, Tessa. 

-Harvey


----------



## Andrew Davis

Well, DUH---meaning I must be dense.
The graph of potential stardom doesn't make sense to me.
What are the numbers to the left of the graph: sales, views, a rank of some kind...?

For Instance:
"Book#1" in the graph appears to drop from about 105,000 _something_ at 1 a.m, to about 20,000 _something_ by 5 a.m.

However, may I assume this graph means that most books of the day fair pretty good, overall, kind-of-sorta?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Andrew Davis said:


> Well, DUH---meaning I must be dense.
> The graph of potential stardom doesn't make sense to me.
> What are the numbers to the left of the graph: sales, views, a rank of some kind...?
> 
> For Instance:
> "Book#1" in the graph appears to drop from about 105,000 _something_ at 1 a.m, to about 20,000 _something_ by 5 a.m.
> 
> However, may I assume this graph means that most books of the day fair pretty good, overall, kind-of-sorta?


I assume you mean the graph on page 1 of this thread. (It would be nice if you quoted the post you're replying to.)

The numbers of the left are the Amazon Best Seller Rankings that you'll see on the product page of any book. For example, Hard Road Home presently has an Amazon Bestseller Ranking of 532,273. To have it jump to 20,000 on the list, you'd probably have to sell (within a fairly short period of time -- say a couple of hours) 3 or possibly 4 books. Better rankings take more sales and it isn't a linear progression.


----------



## Andrew Davis

Thanks so much, D.A.
All becomes clear now.


----------



## Andrew Davis

So, Harvey:

My book goes up as Book of the Day.
It goes from ranking 500,000 to 1000 during that day.
How long does this ranking last, or how does that work?


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ There is no guarantee of any rankings jump at all. If more people than usual decide to buy your book on that day, it may rise in Amazon's bestseller rankings. How far it rises, and how long it stays at that level, all depends on how many people continue to buy your book compared to all the other books that Amazon offers. That ranking is something that Amazon tracks and displays on its product page for each book.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Availability update: due to many requests we've decided to continue taking orders on KB Book of the Day ads. Please note though that we are currently booked through mid-July 2012. Thanks all!


----------



## telracs

2012?

wow...


----------



## isaacsweeney

Sounds like KB Book*s* of the Day may be coming soon.


----------



## helen5000

I hope this is the right place for my question. (I'm new and I very much like the look of this forum; I've been dithering about actually taking the plunge, but here goes.) Is there any way to advertise my book this year? That is, between now and Christmas? It has a Christmas sort of theme, which is why I asked. But your two options (banner and BOD) seem to be taking bookings for next year, which is why I'm wondering. Any other opportunities available?


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Hi, Helen, thanks for joining the forum! 

Unfortunately those ad opportunities are booked right now into next year. 

We do allow bookings for future dates, and a few authors who have "seasonal" books are doing that to reserve certain dates for 2012 or beyond. If you're interested in that, just indicate what dates you're looking for, in the "Instructions" area that appears when you sign your book up. 

Sorry, that's the best we can manage right now! 

-Harvey


----------



## Meb Bryant

Harvey,
Thank you for the Banner of the Day. *Harbinger of Evil* looks terrific. I could hardly wait to see my novel up in lights! Thanks, Harvey.
Meb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It looks great, Meb!

Betsy


----------



## Meb Bryant

Thank you, Betsy! Harvey is da man!


----------



## emilycasey

I'm interested in hearing if there's been any recent success with BotD. Anyone want to share some info? 

What I'm most interested in is: did you make up the $35?


----------



## Beatriz

Harvey said:


> Each day, KindleBoards features one book as our KB Book of the Day.
> 
> The book is displayed in a graphic at the top of the page throughout the site - not just on the home page, but on *every* forum page. On a typical day, the book is displayed about 50,000 times.
> 
> The graphic contains links for people to view/buy your book on Amazon. We will generally link to the Kindle edition of the book, but if you prefer, we can link to another edition such as a hardcover or paperback version.
> 
> In addition, the graphic displays an "open it!" link, which when clicked brings up your book's sample for reading. That link is displayed if the featured book has been enabled by Amazon for use with Kindle-For-The-Web.
> 
> Also, if you have a book thread in the Book Bazaar, we will sticky that thread. This keeps your book thread on the top of the first page of the Book Bazaar board, for as long as your book is the Book of the Day.
> 
> The cost for your book to be the KB Book of the Day is $35. You can sign up using the button at the bottom of any forum page. If you sign up for multiple days, the cost per day goes down.
> 
> We have quite a backlog for this and our next available dates are a few months out (May 2012). Books are featured on a first come, first served basis.
> 
> The KB Book of the Day graphic looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have questions or comments, please post them in this thread. If you've signed up, and have questions about your promotion, you can send an email to [email protected]
> 
> Thanks for being part of KindleBoards!
> 
> *FAQ:*
> 
> *Who can sign up for this?* Any author who is a member in good standing of KindleBoards.
> 
> *How can I start?* Just scroll down to the bottom of any forum page, where you'll see the Book of the Day button. Enter your title, author name, and ASIN, and click the button which will take you to a PayPal page for payment.
> 
> *What's an ASIN?* That's the 10-character identifier that Amazon uses to identify your book. You can see it in the "Product Details" area of your Amazon page. Example: the ASIN for the Kindle edition of "Half Broke Horses" is B002PMVQCW.
> 
> *Can I arrange to have the promotion occur on a specific day?* We will accommodate this on a first come, first serve basis. If we don't have a slot available on your requested day, we'll make it as close to that day as possible.
> 
> *What books can be promoted?* The book must be available on Amazon.com. We reserve the right to say "no, thank you" to books that, in our judgment, have covers or book titles that may offend.
> 
> *Can I sign up for multiple days?* Yes, you can sign up for a single day, or for multiple days, using the Book of the Day button at the bottom of any KindleBoards forum page.
> 
> *Can I have my promotion run on consecutive days?* We will accommodate this if possible; if not we'll make the days as close together as we can.
> 
> *Is this worth the price?* Here are some results showing the effect on Amazon bestseller ranking from recent books featured as the KB Book of the Day. Your experience may vary; there are no guarantees with advertising.
> 
> 
> 
> You can read what authors are saying about recent Book of the Day results here.
> 
> *Well, then, how does KindleBoards traffic compare to other Kindle forums / book-promotion sites?* We don't track other sites, but according to web analytics sites Alexa.org and Compete.com, KindleBoards is the web's most-visited independent Kindle website. The site has about 2 or 3 times the traffic of the next-most-visited independent Kindle sites, including blogs, forums, and review sites.
> 
> *When will my book start to appear at the top of KindleBoards pages?* After you sign up, you'll receive an email with the day (or days) that your book will be featured. The book will begin appearing at midnight Pacific Time on that day.
> 
> *When will my book thread in the Book Bazaar be stickied?* Generally, we will sticky your thread late in the evening (Pacific time) on the day before your featured day. It will remain up for at least 24 hours. For a short time it may overlap as a sticky thread with the prior Book of the Day or the next Book of the Day.
> 
> *I want to do this but I don't have a PayPal account.* That's okay - you can also pay using credit card (Visa, Mastercard, AmEx, Discover) or bank account. You'll see a "Don't have a PayPal account?" option after you click the Buy Now button.
> 
> *My book isn't published yet. Can I still reserve a day for it to be featured?* Yes, go ahead and sign up for your day, and just let us know that the title and ASIN will be coming later. Then you can email us with the title and ASIN once it's available.
> 
> *I'm not interested in this. Will you still love me?* Yes, we still love you.


I have paypal. Can I try it for one day or do I have to sign for longer? You said the price goes down after one day. How much is it for 2 days?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Beatriz,

Yes, you can do it for one day only.  Go to the very bottom of the page to see the sign up.  There's a drop down menu that lists the prices.  One day is $35, two days is $65, three days is $95, so you save $5 for the second and third day.  You can get 7 days for $195, which is another $20 reduction over paying $35 for the first day and $30 for each subsequent day.

Betsy


----------



## Beatriz

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Beatriz,
> 
> Yes, you can do it for one day only. Go to the very bottom of the page to see the sign up. There's a drop down menu that lists the prices. One day is $35, two days is $65, three days is $95, so you save $5 for the second and third day. You can get 7 days for $195, which is another $20 reduction over paying $35 for the first day and $30 for each subsequent day.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, I bought a KB Book of the Day but I pressed buy now without putting the name of the book. What do I do now?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Beatriz said:


> Betsy, I bought a KB Book of the Day but I pressed buy now without putting the name of the book. What do I do now?


No problem, we will send you an e-mail with your scheduled date, and asking for any additional information we need at that time. You can expect that e-mail within 24 hours.


----------



## Sophrosyne

How far in advance are you running? For instance, if I bought either ad now, do you know about when they'd be running?

Thanks!


----------



## intinst

Sophrosyne said:


> How far in advance are you running? For instance, if I bought either ad now, do you know about when they'd be running?
> 
> Thanks!


According to the ad at the bottom of every page, Banner ad April 2012 and Book of the day December 2012, unless there are cancellations in that time period.


----------



## Sophrosyne

Got it. It's under the Russian ads. Hey, am I the only one who has the bottom of their page written in Russian? Or does everyone else see that?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sophrosyne said:


> Got it. It's under the Russian ads. Hey, am I the only one who has the bottom of their page written in Russian? Or does everyone else see that?


Mine talks about furry Christians. 

Betsy


----------



## Beatriz

Harvey said:


> No problem, we will send you an e-mail with your scheduled date, and asking for any additional information we need at that time. You can expect that e-mail within 24 hours.


Great! Thank you.


----------



## intinst

Sophrosyne said:


> Got it. It's under the Russian ads. Hey, am I the only one who has the bottom of their page written in Russian? Or does everyone else see that?





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine talks about furry Christians.
> 
> Betsy


Ad blocker is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It is a wonderful thing.  (I'm assuming since I don't use it.) I don't normally notice them.  I guess I have an internal ad block, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## adanlerma

if i sign up for a particular day, and would like a different book featured nearer the time of the ad, can i change my ad choice for which book to feature? 

thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yes, you can change the book you want to feature anytime before your ad date.


----------



## adanlerma

Harvey said:


> Yes, you can change the book you want to feature anytime before your ad date.


thanks so much harvey, that's really a pretty neat advertising feature, thanks again,

adan


----------



## KBoards Admin

Wanted to give you all a heads up on some changes to BOTD that we're planning for 2013. 

First, some background: Our bookings currently run ten months out into the future. I've been considering how to address this, because it's not ideal to have booked days falling so far out in the future. Authors often ask if there is any way their books could be featured earlier.

At one point I considered shutting down any new bookings; but many authors like to book ahead of time for future books that they are planning.

I also considered raising the price of the ad. When we started the KB Book of the Day (in October 2011), our site was getting 120,000 pageviews per day. We now get 175,000 pageviews on a typical day. But I feel that, even though the traffic is higher and the ad demand is high, the current price is fair - and I want to keep the price accessible for most authors.

So the changes we're planning, starting on January 1st, 2013, would be:

- Each day there will be *two* featured KB books. Each featured book will be displayed on a 50% random rotation on every page of our forum.

- We'll label the ad "KB Featured Book" instead of KB Book of the Day.

- The ads will continue to have the same look, with:
 - Display of book cover, title, author name, and price
 - "Read it!" link that opens a sample of the book in the browser
 - "Hover" feature that brings up a pop-up with additional book information
  - Clickthrough into the Amazon product page for your book
  - Your Book Bazaar thread gets stickied to the top of the Book Bazaar for 24 hours

Note: this change would not affect any Book of the Day orders received to date. We will continue run the single KB Book of the Day ad for all orders placed to date, through the end of the year. The changes would not go into effect until January 1, 2013.

I wanted to give you all a heads up about this, and also take this opportunity to thank you. I appreciate your participation in the site, and am grateful to those of you who choose to support the site by having your books featured by us.

-Harvey


----------



## BTackitt

I think that makes perfect sense (from a reader's POV) This site is only getting bigger, and I'm sure the hosting costs have risen in the past 3 years. 

I know I look at the BOTD whenever there's a new one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think having it change will make it more eye-catching, and of course, Book Bazaar threads for Featured Books will continue to be pinned to the top of the Bazaar....

Betsy


----------



## gaylewigg

Many months ago I signed up and paid (?) to list my book TEA IS FOR TERROR on the KB Book of the day.  The dates were April 13th and April 18th.  Those dates are fast approaching and I'm embarrassed that I don't remember what I still need to do to insure that my ad will appear correctly.  Can you confirm that I will be featured on those two days and what, if anything, I need to do still to provide you with the the info you need.  I can't believe I didn't keep better records but in my defense it has been a long time and much water has run under the bridge since then.  Thank you so much of a response.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gayle, no problem - I'll check today and send you an email confirming those dates and that we have all we need. - Harvey


----------



## Humphrey

I've just signed up for the KB full banner ad for July for our new series of Travel ebooks.

How does it work? Do I need to get you the banner image?

Can i use an animated gif?

Also could the banner link through to the amazon author page for all the books rather than one book in particular?

many thanks
H
http://www.facebook/timetravelguides


----------



## SpyHunter

I've paid for the KB featured book; more than 24 hrs have passed, and I haven't been contacted by the forum. I didn't receive any confirmation (from the forum) for the amount received, and of course nothing yet regarding the day the ad will be live. Help please


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It can take up to 48 hours after we receive your submission to get your confirmation, this should have been on the confirmation web page after you submitted.  I'll make sure Harvey sees this, he's been out of town with a family emergency.

Betsy

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SpyHunter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It can take up to 48 hours after we receive your submission to get your confirmation, this should have been on the confirmation web page after you submitted. I'll make sure Harvey sees this, he's been out of town with a family emergency.
> 
> Betsy
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


Thank you. Hope everything is OK with Harvey.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks! All is going pretty well. I've sent a confirmation email; thank you for your order!

-Harvey


----------



## Key

Can I book for a story that isn't released yet?  Also, is there still a long wait?    I'd love to book a spot for my upcoming YA novel.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Key said:


> Can I book for a story that isn't released yet? Also, is there still a long wait?  I'd love to book a spot for my upcoming YA novel.


Yes, you can put "TBD" for the ASIN, and we'll get it from you later once the book is published. In terms of timing, we are booking about a month out right now.


----------



## Key

Harvey said:


> Yes, you can put "TBD" for the ASIN, and we'll get it from you later once the book is published. In terms of timing, we are booking about a month out right now.


Thank you so much!!  This is very helpful.  I might be wisest to wait till I'm a little closer even so....


----------



## Guest

Do authors still buy these ads?


----------



## 864

BJ Bourg said:


> Do authors still buy these ads?


Yes. Yes they do. See the bottom of this page if you'd like to place an ad.

Thanks for being a part of KBoards!
-chc


----------



## Guest

Thank you so much, Carrie!


----------



## Christine Tate

What does it mean to have a thread stickied in Book Bazaar?  Also, my series is a women's bible study.  Is it eligible to be a featured book or is that considered too religious as mentioned in the original post?  Thanks!


----------



## SerenityEditing

I have a question, but I'm not sure if this is the right place to put it - please point me in the right direction if it's not. I'm looking at today's KB Featured Book, _This Thing Called Home._ The price is listed here as $3.99 but when I go to Amazon, it's only $0.99. I want to make sure, before I buy it, that the author's not getting shortchanged. Can anyone tell me if this is out of the ordinary? Thanks!


----------



## Nikko

I'm supposed to have one of my books as the Featured Book today, but so far I haven't seen it show up. Hopefully it pops up soon - it cost me $35 for the feature. I'll check back in and let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Adam_T

Can you publish click through percentages for the last 30 days regularly?  I know that a lot goes into determining whether someone will click, but I still think it's useful, if not vital info to have.


----------

